# Ebb and grow (4x super critical, 1x ak47, 7x bubba kush)



## drgreentm (Jul 29, 2011)

whats up RIU,
thought i would share where im at now (second run in the E&G), i have x6 400w hps's in flower and x10 54w t5's in veg, now i just put these ladies in the flower room yesterday and they where vegged for right around 4 weeks, there are some pics of the veg right before they went to flower.strains are as the title states, 4x super critical fem (ghs), 1x ak47 (from clone), 7x bubba kush (from clone), should be a nice grow if anybody has any ?'s i will be glad to answer as best i can.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 29, 2011)

i love this pic lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 30, 2011)

right on lad not seen you in a while hows things nice pics lad..very nice...im subbed to fuck..ill have sum new pics on of my outdoor grow soon stop by let me know what you think..safe lad..km..doggies..rep fully desreved


----------



## fusion13 (Jul 30, 2011)

they look beutiful bro keep up the good work. for veging for 4 weeks in ebb and grow i figured they would be a lot bigger but other than that, just beutiful


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> right on lad not seen you in a while hows things nice pics lad..very nice...im subbed to fuck..ill have sum new pics on of my outdoor grow soon stop by let me know what you think..safe lad..km..doggies..rep fully desreved


 right on kev good to see you in here, i been busy bro so i havent really been on lately. drop me a link to your grow and i will pop over and sub up for that one, or are you still updating you other thread.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 30, 2011)

fusion13 said:


> they look beutiful bro keep up the good work. for veging for 4 weeks in ebb and grow i figured they would be a lot bigger but other than that, just beutiful


thanks for stopping in fusion and thanks for the kind words, these where actually more like 3.5 weeks and the pics up top of the flood table packed well that was them in veg lol, the one im holding is one of the seeds i popped and its actually like 4 weeks from seed, they where all vegged in 4x4x4 RW cubes.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 30, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-663.html


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 30, 2011)

the thread pretty huge now pal..got just over 1600 gramsd from 64 plants and they were cut 2-3 weeks early because of the ex and custody battles pal..


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> the thread pretty huge now pal..got just over 1600 gramsd from 64 plants and they were cut 2-3 weeks early because of the ex and custody battles pal..


 man thats exactly what happened on my first grow, f'n women, anyway sorry to hear that and im on your thread man.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Whats up drg that one pic is awsome wish i had room in the old tent to get a ground up shot, looking great though, your on your way to having some monsters lol


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 30, 2011)

whats up HR, im hoping for some good yields on this run, i wish i had the 600's but man my elec bill is already HIGH and just heard the elec company is uping the kwh so im pretty hesitant lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dam that sucks mine is bad to, you thought about a flip box and split the room


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam that sucks mine is bad to, you thought about a flip box and split the room


 i am seriously considering a flipbox i know how to build them. if i ran 6 600's i could just have three on at a time and flip flop them, consume less power and should work pretty good.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2011)

Also adds a perpetual side to thing


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 1, 2011)

went out and got 6 replacement bulbs (ultra suns) so that should help this run allot as i haven't changed bulbs since the systems where bought, some as old as 12 months lol. also got some dyna gro pro tekt for some silica, and got kool bloom powder for ripening, also going to try the gh hard-water micro to see if it stabilizes the ph better which is why they made it supposedly. on another note the taste of this widow is unlike i have grown yet, very fruity, smell is also like a cherry pungent smell lol its great really, i can only explain the difference on the flora nectar not 100% but im thinking of trying the pineapple rush and if it makes it taste/smell different i will be a believer.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Also adds a perpetual side to thing


 yup should be cool i like the idea for sure.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 1, 2011)

hope all is running smooth whens the next pic update lad..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> went out and got 6 replacement bulbs (ultra suns) so that should help this run allot as i haven't changed bulbs since the systems where bought, some as old as 12 months lol. also got some dyna gro pro tekt for some silica, and got kool bloom powder for ripening, also going to try the gh hard-water micro to see if it stabilizes the ph better which is why they made it supposedly. on another note the taste of this widow is unlike i have grown yet, very fruity, smell is also like a cherry pungent smell lol its great really, i can only explain the difference on the flora nectar not 100% but im thinking of trying the pineapple rush and if it makes it taste/smell different i will be a believer.


The pinaple rush is the shit just open the bottle and smell lol, one thing just add it during the last 3 to 4 day
Of a res cycle it can cause some brown junk to apear.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> The pinaple rush is the shit just open the bottle and smell lol, one thing just add it during the last 3 to 4 day
> Of a res cycle it can cause some brown junk to apear.


 thanks kev, i will get some up today. they are getting bigger for sure.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> The pinaple rush is the shit just open the bottle and smell lol, one thing just add it during the last 3 to 4 day
> Of a res cycle it can cause some brown junk to apear.


 sweet thanks for the heads up, im going to get some today.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 1, 2011)

Fuck yea dr green. Everything lookn lovely as always. Consider me subd bro


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 1, 2011)

awesome NF glad to have you on this one, i will be doing weekly updates on this one, they are already growing fast. today they where at about 20".


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 1, 2011)

just ordered some bc god bud seeds today from the tude (12) so im pretty exited about this one.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> just ordered some bc god bud seeds today from the tude (12) so im pretty exited about this one.


I got mine chillin for a rainy day just aint had the time to pop them, little fyi with the god it has three pheno types
so pop all your seeds and sort it out later. #1 pheno is a sativa type with long skinny leaves this is the less wanted type.
#2 pheno is a indica and secound best but #3 is a purple pheno and a rare but of the hook strain.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got mine chillin for a rainy day just aint had the time to pop them, little fyi with the god it has three pheno types
> so pop all your seeds and sort it out later. #1 pheno is a sativa type with long skinny leaves this is the less wanted type.
> #2 pheno is a indica and secound best but #3 is a purple pheno and a rare but of the hook strain.


 im shooting for at least one of the purple pheno's, well im sure everybody is lol, it is supposed to have a pretty high yield, so im going to just pop all of them and the whole next run will be the GB unless of course some dont germ or herm or male's.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 1, 2011)

also got a 4x8 tent today for veg/mothers to get them out of the closet so now the closet is for drying.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2011)

sounds awsome drg im think of poping mine now!! but im working so much i dont think I can bring them up right. its great you picked the god cus that one
of my to 3 strain and the smoke is to die for  eitherway one of us should get the purple!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> eitherway one of us should get the purple!


 fuck you hopefully its me!! hahahaha just messin one of us better though, man i was just surfing the tude and came across it (was thinking of getting the Burmese kush) and just new i had to have it, going to pop them and hope for the best shits going to be some fire, cant beat a canna cup winner for best indica in the world lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

If you order bcbuddepot seeds you should go dirrect to them they have the big and purps and the black checkem out

Ive got about 2 more weeks and the care taker should have a run of ultimate clones I hear its a hammer in the yield
Department.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

hows things lad drgreen all well i hope..nice purchases


----------



## dapio (Aug 2, 2011)

6x 400 watts I like it! would you mind explaining how you ducted that setup basically were the intake air is coming from and where exactly its exhausted if possible thanks.

subbed!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> If you order bcbuddepot seeds you should go dirrect to them they have the big and purps and the black checkem out
> 
> Ive got about 2 more weeks and the care taker should have a run of ultimate clones I hear its a hammer in the yield
> Department.


 i just didnt think they accepted us orders, do they?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things lad drgreen all well i hope..nice purchases


 going good kev, just waiting around for the mail now lol.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 2, 2011)

dapio said:


> 6x 400 watts I like it! would you mind explaining how you ducted that setup basically were the intake air is coming from and where exactly its exhausted if possible thanks.
> 
> subbed!


 sure think dapio, all the ducting is on the suction side of my 440 cfm fan, just used some tees for each row then the same thing on the other side to collect to the carbon filter, basically the air moving through the lights is taken from the room and goes through a carbon filter then through the lights then out the window. here is a pic of the ducting.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i just didnt think they accepted us orders, do they?


they do......


----------



## dapio (Aug 2, 2011)

I appreciate that to the fullest drgreen the only thing I dont understand about the picture is how exactly are those T's fastened to the ceiling also how are the fans in the back being held up it seems easy yet complex at the same time.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> they do......


 shit then if i dont get the ones i want maybe i will just let them all go in flower without cloning, then just order some more from there to get them.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 2, 2011)

dapio said:


> I appreciate that to the fullest drgreen the only thing I dont understand about the picture is how exactly are those T's fastened to the ceiling also how are the fans in the back being held up it seems easy yet complex at the same time.


 no problem man, the fan is screwed to the wall using the bracket that came with it, the tees are actually zip tied up using some adhesive stickies (used for electrical wiring) they are little squares with a spot on them to run a zip tie through.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 2, 2011)

o and the first tee coming off the fan is screwed to it with self tappers and duct taped around that.


----------



## dapio (Aug 2, 2011)

brilliant I think I can see it now one more thing though you said you are using only one 440CFM fan? so that inline by the window is the only movement you have?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 2, 2011)

dapio said:


> brilliant I think I can see it now one more thing though you said you are using only one 440CFM fan? so that inline by the window is the only movement you have?


 yup thats the only fan, i actually just got a 700cfm inline fan today with a 8" carbon filter to replace that one and will be using that fan and carbon filter in the new tent. also ordered a 400w cooltube to use in veg and will be extracting the air from the tent with my 440cfm inline.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

View attachment 1717942this is the hash berry! just waiting for some cuts


----------



## dapio (Aug 2, 2011)

awesome! well that brings about another question haha... you said you now have a 8 inch carbon filter but isn't that ducting all 4" wouldn't you have to change all your hoods and buy all new ducting just to simply add in the 8 inch carbon filter or is it far simpler than that.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 3, 2011)

dapio said:


> awesome! well that brings about another question haha... you said you now have a 8 inch carbon filter but isn't that ducting all 4" wouldn't you have to change all your hoods and buy all new ducting just to simply add in the 8 inch carbon filter or is it far simpler than that.


 all ducting is 6" and will just be using a reducer on the fan (8" to 6") and on the new carbon filter (8" to 6"), the 6" duct will be fine for the larger fan because there is so much of it my 440 cfm fan doesnt create much suction so the new 700 cfm fan will move air through the 25'+ ducting nicely.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 3, 2011)

ok guys got my 8" 740 cfm fan up and going now and also swapped all my ducting out for some insulated ducting, this fan really kicks ass and is super quiet im very surprised. here is a shot of the fan and ducting also a shot of the ladies 1 week completed flowering so far and all the critical seedlings are showing female pre flowers so 4 out of 5 is not bad at all. other than that nothing to report at all things are going great.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 3, 2011)

also on another note i moved the drum and controller to the other side of the room to make way for the 4x8 tent that should be here tomorrow.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 3, 2011)

everything looks fantastic dr green! I think its the first time I seen ur setup in big pics, WOW!! Its always clean as hell and the plants r always lovely. +rep as always.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks NF, very much appreciate the kind words as always my friend. i have been working hard on this one and finally getting things completly dialed in at this point, hoping for a kick ass yield this go around for my hard work.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> ok guys got my 8" 740 cfm fan up and going now and also swapped all my ducting out for some insulated ducting, this fan really kicks ass and is super quiet im very surprised. here is a shot of the fan and ducting also a shot of the ladies 1 week completed flowering so far and all the critical seedlings are showing female pre flowers so 4 out of 5 is not bad at all. other than that nothing to report at all things are going great.


hell yah man you got some air movment now plus your ready for the light upgade when you do it


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 3, 2011)

looking great man love the ebb and flow setups subbd


----------



## dapio (Aug 4, 2011)

I see you didn't replace all the ducting do you have more on order or just going to go with that any special reason you chose to do that side possibly because its closer to the window for noise control?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hell yah man you got some air movment now plus your ready for the light upgade when you do it


 yup thats the next thing im doing.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 4, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> looking great man love the ebb and flow setups subbd


 great to have you jdm.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 4, 2011)

dapio said:


> I see you didn't replace all the ducting do you have more on order or just going to go with that any special reason you chose to do that side possibly because its closer to the window for noise control?


 well the ducting between the lights will be replaced just had to take a break for the night. now the ducting before the lights will not be replaced because there is no heat generated there (air only heats up after passing through the lights) but the ducting will actually help to keep the room cool.
example-say you have three lights in a row, now if you touch the first light in that row you will notice it is very cool, now if you touch the middle light you will notice it will be much warmer, and the last light will be pretty hot to the touch, well the ducting is the same way so if you insulate it the insulation helps trap the heat inside the duct instead of emitting it out into the room.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

hows things drgeen all well i hope whens the next update pal..


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things drgeen all well i hope whens the next update pal..


 whats up kev, things are going great. update with pics are one page back.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

sikk as fuck lad very nice indeed...


drgreentm said:


> ok guys got my 8" 740 cfm fan up and going now and also swapped all my ducting out for some insulated ducting, this fan really kicks ass and is super quiet im very surprised. here is a shot of the fan and ducting also a shot of the ladies 1 week completed flowering so far and all the critical seedlings are showing female pre flowers so 4 out of 5 is not bad at all. other than that nothing to report at all things are going great.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

update on my last page lad..


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 5, 2011)

whats up guys got my tent today and set it up, also got some pics of the flowering ladies and they are looking real good so far all about 24" and growing. still got a 400w kit coming for the left tray and a 8" carbon filter as well, will be posting some pics of that soon.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

sikk updates lad...ive managed to nurse a plant i had back to life it a couple pages from last page pal..keep the updates cumin look good lad


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sikk updates lad...ive managed to nurse a plant i had back to life it a couple pages from last page pal..keep the updates cumin look good lad


 thanks kev, and glad you nursed one back, gotta love bringing one back from the grave i will check the pics out right now.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

gives me satisfaction that i can get it back from the dead..


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 5, 2011)

You keep amazing me dr. green. This may be "The Ultimate Setup", no bs. I kno that electric bill sucks ass, ever thought about goin green with it? Large investment but with the tax breaks ud get 30% back if that's even possible next year. thatd be fuckn sweet! Hey bro, if u get free time check out my grow. I switchred from mg to FFOF and man what a difference. I have double the budsites at least. She don't have much longer, bout to post some budshots. Sorry so long doc AWESOME WORK


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks NF me and the lady are thinking of solar to help out it would be pricey but then i could get ALL the upgrades i want and not have to pay so much on the elec, also thanks for the kind words is your thread in your sig the current grow??


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 5, 2011)

It would definitely pay for itself in no time imo bro. And like Mitsubishi has a 25-30 year warranty. I really wanna do it with maybe a 1k. My bad man got to rambling and didn't even mention that lol.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 5, 2011)

plants are looking awesome. clean setup in that tent


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> whats up guys got my tent today and set it up, also got some pics of the flowering ladies and they are looking real good so far all about 24" and growing. still got a 400w kit coming for the left tray and a 8" carbon filter as well, will be posting some pics of that soon.


looking good drg I think you will like the tent scene


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 6, 2011)

Rep deserved..


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful setup beautiful plants +rep


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 6, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> plants are looking awesome. clean setup in that tent


 Thanks for the kind words and the Rep, still got more to do but will be done soon.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 6, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> looking good drg I think you will like the tent scene


Man I already do, it was a breeze to setup just can't wait to see it full of plants lol.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> Rep deserved..


 Thanks Kevin.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 6, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> beautiful setup beautiful plants +rep


 Thanks again JDM much appreciated.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 8, 2011)

alright guys got the rest of my shit today and its looking great, 400w mh for veg and a much larger carbon filter in flower. every morning im going to open the tent up for ventilation and will basically have 2 fans pulling from the whole room, although i did close up the tent with all lights running for a few hours and the temp was no different from the room temp so all is well even if i dont open it on a daily.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

great news least it sorted mate,,hope the garden still growing strong


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 8, 2011)

man it is for sure, these things are great here is a pic of the largest SC, sorry for the shitty quality in the pics lens was dirty as shit lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

fuck the lens i can still see were the buds gunna be ..sikk guy..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

looking great man cudos to you bro!!


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 9, 2011)

Lookn VERY nice indeed dr green. That shit is awesome. I'm green with envy


----------



## DCgrow505 (Aug 9, 2011)

yo what up cuzo its been a while sienice i have been on RIU . your new veg looks fucking killer bro it seems that every time i go over you have done some thing new to your setup but its looking good dog like it always does hit me up


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 9, 2011)

TY very much everyone, i finished everything today and ran all the lights for the whole day and it actually dropped room temp from 82 to 77 prably do to now running 2 fans in there that accumulate to over 1000 cfm.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sweet setup as always


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks HR things are looking good, just waiting for my bc god's to come in.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2011)

remember when I siad im saving mine for a rainy day well its looking like it might start raining


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 9, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> remember when I siad im saving mine for a rainy day well its looking like it might start raining


 hahahaha well its raining here (not really just want you to germ the seeds lol). lets have a grow off we run the same watts would be fun. whats better 400 or 600 hmmmmm lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2011)

thing is its just so good of smoke! how long till yours come in?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 9, 2011)

should be soon like maybe another week at the most prably sooner though.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2011)

sweet im going to make another order of them and the big to try to get the purple pheno I want so bad!!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 9, 2011)

man you and me both bro, i will keep ordering till i get it lol, i got some money to do so but the chick wont be to happy, did you get 12 fem? or reg seeds??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> man you and me both bro, i will keep ordering till i get it lol, i got some money to do so but the chick wont be to happy, did you get 12 fem? or reg seeds??


I was told the purple pheno is eazyer to get in normal seeds not fem


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 9, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I was told the purple pheno is eazyer to get in normal seeds not fem


 well i ordered 12 reg seeds so you are making me feel better lol, but ether way the GCGB looks F'ing amazing.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2011)

fem seed have turned out to me to be risky Ive had some go hermie so I buy normal ones plus you never 
know I might want to breed one of the males


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> fem seed have turned out to me to be risky Ive had some go hermie so I buy normal ones plus you never
> know I might want to breed one of the males


 i havent ordered many seeds but the fems i got from GHS are ball fem's besides the one that died but i dont really see the point in fem you can get more reg's for cheaper.


----------



## pazuzu420 (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice setup and very streamlined and clean. Nice to see when someone cares about the little things.

Would give you some more rep+ but I cna't yet


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 10, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i havent ordered many seeds but the fems i got from GHS are ball fem's besides the one that died but i dont really see the point in fem you can get more reg's for cheaper.


 amen to that! I'd rather get a 10 pack of reg and pick a good male and female to get more for myself. Short and long term gains. I don't mind takin a chance on havin a male cause I veg until sex in 1 gallon pots. sorry I kno yall r dro grow but I'm glad someone else likes reg seed lol


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 10, 2011)

pazuzu420 said:


> Nice setup and very streamlined and clean. Nice to see when someone cares about the little things.
> 
> Would give you some more rep+ but I cna't yet


TY pazuzu, i have been working pretty hard on getting everything perfect, the only thing that sucks is the space, wish i had more of it lol.



NatureaFinest said:


> amen to that! I'd rather get a 10 pack of reg and pick a good male and female to get more for myself. Short and long term gains. I don't mind takin a chance on havin a male cause I veg until sex in 1 gallon pots. sorry I kno yall r dro grow but I'm glad someone else likes reg seed lol


 ya i would think its harder to get a male anyway, but if i do i will keep it for sure, a solid male is great to have around.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 10, 2011)

hows things mate all well i hope,hit this link let me know what u think,,

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-787.html

new inddor grow


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice grow you have going. I'm going to use a 3' x 3' ebb and flow table with air pots and coco chips as my medium. Your grow looks nice. + rep


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 10, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Nice grow you have going. I'm going to use a 3' x 3' ebb and flow table with air pots and coco chips as my medium. Your grow looks nice. + rep


 TY beaverhunter, haven't seen you around for a while glad you jumped on this one. im interested in your grow as well hope it works out good for you i know you are a big 
DWC grower but i think you will like the flood and drain


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 10, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things mate all well i hope,hit this link let me know what u think,,
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-787.html
> 
> new inddor grow


tent is looking good kev, should be a nice grow.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks pal..ordered 50 ssh from mr nice seeds direct from them..fresh unz..


drgreentm said:


> tent is looking good kev, should be a nice grow.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 10, 2011)

good news, my bc gods came in today im looking forward to germing these things.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 10, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> TY beaverhunter, haven't seen you around for a while glad you jumped on this one. im interested in your grow as well hope it works out good for you i know you are a big
> DWC grower but i think you will like the flood and drain


Yeah my camera took a shit ( actually I broke it ) . I love DWC but its too time consuming you literally have to top off daily and do some maintenance thats why I opted for a Ebb & Flow table. I'm back and now legal to grow. I will be getting some clones this weekend so I will post a journal. Feel free to throw any advice my way I'm a noob in the Ebb & Flow tables. good looking out dude.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 10, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Yeah my camera took a shit ( actually I broke it ) . I love DWC but its too time consuming you literally have to top off daily and do some maintenance thats why I opted for a Ebb & Flow table. I'm back and now legal to grow. I will be getting some clones this weekend so I will post a journal. Feel free to throw any advice my way I'm a noob in the Ebb & Flow tables. good looking out dude.


 any ?'s you may have feel free to ask away man, and do post a link when you start up a journal, i would like to follow along.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 10, 2011)

sweeeeeeet


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2011)

love the way they come in a cool book!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> love the way they come in a cool book!


 lol me to bro gotta be the coolest packaging i have seen, got them germ'ing now i read these things dont stretch much at all in flower so a loooong veg time is ideal, im going to try for 4 weeks topped and supercropped. sounds to me like they grow simular to the bubba kush (lots of dense tops)


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 11, 2011)

sweet ill be following...


drgreentm said:


> good news, my bc gods came in today im looking forward to germing these things.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 11, 2011)

Dr green, glad to hear ur BC seeds came in. Did u order through BC seed king? I been eyeballin a few of their strains, particularly the sweet dreams.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 11, 2011)

I ordered mine from nirvana but i have a few on the bc bud depots site im really interested in like kushberry.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 11, 2011)

Ah hell. I didn't even kno nirvana had that shit lol. So there shipping time and packaging is quiet good? I almost ordered from that BC seed king last night but pussed out cause I couldn't find feedback on em. Have u ordered from BC bud depot before?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 11, 2011)

I haven't but from what I have heard they are good, the attitude has been great so fair get a wallet with every order lol there selection is just not the greatest.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree. I always order through worldwide mj seeds (single seed centre). I like to get variety usually just sucks when I get reg seeds and get 2 of a strain and they both end up male lol. But I'm gonna start making crosses with the males I get now


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 11, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> I agree. I always order through worldwide mj seeds (single seed centre). I like to get variety usually just sucks when I get reg seeds and get 2 of a strain and they both end up male lol. But I'm gonna start making crosses with the males I get now


 thats the way to do it, if i get a male im going to just keep cloning it until i need it, then breed it with one of my fav's maybe the bubba kush


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thats the way to do it, if i get a male im going to just keep cloning it until i need it, then breed it with one of my fav's maybe the bubba kush


this is my thoughts to


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 13, 2011)

whats up guys, so some news on the god's, 10 of 12 germed great and are poking up from the rapid rooters, i sunk a few in a little to deep and in my journey to lift them up a bit in the rooter i broke one (dddaaaammmm) but its ok i have a critical clone to replace her, anyway quite a few of the little stems are purple and look cool as hell. also wanted to post up some pics of my largest critical in flower by herself so you could see the actual size of this thing lol its f'n big i love it. also some shots of early flowers on her looking like she has the potential to be a awesome yielder my best pheno of this bunch for sure.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 13, 2011)

Everything looks perfect imo dr green. Sucks bout losing that 1. Still wish I had ur setup. That solo pic looks to be a bushy monster. I can c why u expect big things from it. Excellent as always!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

it all looks spot on mate shame about the loss but the rest will make up for it mate..hope all is wel;l keep up the good work..ill be watching for the next updates mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 13, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> whats up guys, so some news on the god's, 10 of 12 germed great and are poking up from the rapid rooters, i sunk a few in a little to deep and in my journey to lift them up a bit in the rooter i broke one (dddaaaammmm) but its ok i have a critical clone to replace her, anyway quite a few of the little stems are purple and look cool as hell. also wanted to post up some pics of my largest critical in flower by herself so you could see the actual size of this thing lol its f'n big i love it. also some shots of early flowers on her looking like she has the potential to be a awesome yielder my best pheno of this bunch for sure.


Awsome show on the god
And the purple not shure if its still
To early to say on the p pheno


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks everyone, the gods are prably way to early to tell about the p pheno, some have purple on them and some dont they all look really good though, also the one i broke this morning, well it popped up with the rest by the end of the day so its looking like its going to make it lol crazy little plants these are. hoping for a p pheno and the monster green pheno i will mother them both


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 13, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thanks everyone, the gods are prably way to early to tell about the p pheno, some have purple on them and some dont they all look really good though, also the one i broke this morning, well it popped up with the rest by the end of the day so its looking like its going to make it lol crazy little plants these are. hoping for a p pheno and the monster green pheno i will mother them both


wouldnt that be a trip to get all three phenos that were female


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 13, 2011)

i am constantly impressed by your grow


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> wouldnt that be a trip to get all three phenos that were female


 Man that's prably a 1 in 100 chance but would be awesome


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 13, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> i am constantly impressed by your grow


Thanks bc I'm happy with this one still got a ways to go but I'm sure I won't be disappointed (fingers crossed).


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 13, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> Thanks bc I'm happy with this one still got a ways to go but I'm sure I won't be disappointed (fingers crossed).


and toes lol


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 14, 2011)

lol for sure.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

good vibes sent your way lets hope for 3 females pal..


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 15, 2011)

And...SUBBED. Can't wait to see the Bubba, AK and God Bud do its thing.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 15, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> sweeeeeeet


 Man, the book alone looks awesome. Now hurry up and germ so I can see what traits the cheesus gets from the god bud haha.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

any updates due pal..wanting to see sum pics..


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 15, 2011)

whats up guys sorry for slacking on the thread lol, i will get some pics up asap in the morning, all is well and moving along nicely, have 9 of the GB's in cubes in the flood tray and also 3 clones to replace the others that didnt make it so a full 12 in veg, also got 3 mom's going. 
@niko, thanks for dropping in my friend and following along


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad to be along for the ride bro. Besides your always teaching me something new and giving me ideas.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks bro, your little lady is looking fire as well


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 16, 2011)

alright guys so as promised here are some pics from this morning, looks like i have a mutant GB in the mix lol we will see how it vegges though might still grow fine, the rest in flower will be 3 weeks in 12/12 come Thursday and looking very good sure is going to be a nice harvest, 3 of the bubbas appeared to be nute burned but these are the only 3 that havent rooted out of the buckets yet so im assuming they just couldnt keep up with the feedings the others wanted due to slow root production, anyway i dropped my feeding down to 850-900 (only dropped 100-150) and they all look fine.

first pic is the GB, second pic is the mutant, third pic is a bubba, fourth pic is the ak, and all the rest are group shots.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

thats a jungle mate .very nice mate they all seem happy...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 16, 2011)

Gb Are coming along nicely


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks my friend, say a prayer for the fallen soldiers hahaha.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 17, 2011)

GB? Just had a nice wake n bake and for the life of me cant figure out what GB stands for lol. 

I was looking at a similar set up at my hydro store. Are those 3 gallon buckets? Looking good in there


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 17, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> GB? Just had a nice wake n bake and for the life of me cant figure out what GB stands for lol.
> 
> I was looking at a similar set up at my hydro store. Are those 3 gallon buckets? Looking good in there


 GB is just short for god bud lol, my buckets are 2 gal, i saw a simular set up at my hydro store a while back too that used larger buckets but i cant remember the name though. the dude told me it wouldnt support larger plants maybe it was allot different but this one is fine


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

some guys in hydro shops dont know what there talking about few weeks ago went into local and sum guy behind counter told me a 1 meter square tent is better than 1.2 and it was bigger ..had to laugh at im he was just talkin shit..


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 17, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> GB is just short for god bud lol, my buckets are 2 gal, i saw a simular set up at my hydro store a while back too that used larger buckets but i cant remember the name though. the dude told me it wouldnt support larger plants maybe it was allot different but this one is fine


Ohhh duhr. I saw the same set up online but in a 3 bucket set up with a controller. Thinking about that for a perpetual vs flood and drain. 

Seems to be doing the job just fine to me. Some of the guys in those stores make me wonder, I went in to pick up new waterfarm plumbing and the guy asked me if I wanted a heater for the res...wtf?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 17, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Ohhh duhr. I saw the same set up online but in a 3 bucket set up with a controller. Thinking about that for a perpetual vs flood and drain.
> 
> Seems to be doing the job just fine to me. Some of the guys in those stores make me wonder, I went in to pick up new waterfarm plumbing and the guy asked me if I wanted a heater for the res...wtf?


 hahaha ya i love my res to be 100 deg lol ya i think they just try to take advantage of people who dont know very much about what they are doing.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 17, 2011)

a few more pics of the ladies guys, 3 weeks and looking good filling in by the day really,. enjoy and hope everyone is having a good night


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 18, 2011)

The god bud WILL STRETCH. There is no question. And you will not know the pheno until flowering. The leaves ALL look the same almost and honestly I'm so fucking jealous. God damn it I hate it that I had to get rid of my most desirable phenos. 


GOD FUCK MY LAND LADY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> The god bud WILL STRETCH. There is no question. And you will not know the pheno until flowering. The leaves ALL look the same almost and honestly I'm so fucking jealous. God damn it I hate it that I had to get rid of my most desirable phenos.
> 
> 
> GOD FUCK MY LAND LADY!!!!!!!!!


the purple and indica pheno are by look the same till flower but the sativa is totally different from the start


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

great update dr there looking like there just gunna be pure dank buds...


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> the purple and indica pheno are by look the same till flower but the sativa is totally different from the start


If you are referring to The monster green Pheno... You are wrong good sir I have about a years worth of experience with the to strains and they look almost the same. The monster green pheno just has little leaves In flower that are a fucking pain in the ass to get. But All in all you will not know the pheno till around month out. The purple pheno gets purple leef stems. But that's it during veg and around week three or four is when you will start to see the purple showing underneath on he bottom side of the leaves. as early as end of week one start of week two flowering.
But I digress .  

I have known the purple pheno and the monster green pheno for the characteristics finickiness as well as perfect harvest time. ( for me at least)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> If you are referring to The monster green Pheno... You are wrong good sir I have about a years worth of experience with the to strains and they look almost the same. The monster green pheno just has little leaves In flower that are a fucking pain in the ass to get. But All in all you will not know the pheno till around month out. The purple pheno gets purple leef stems. But that's it during veg and around week three or four is when you will start to see the purple showing underneath on he bottom side of the leaves. as early as end of week one start of week two flowering.
> But I digress .
> 
> I have known the purple pheno and the monster green pheno for the characteristics finickiness as well as perfect harvest time. ( for me at least)


well im glad you have over a year worth of exp. I myself have 0% in my rooms but I have friends with it and they have the sativa pheno
one with real fine leaves and grow twice as fast as the short indica pheno, and these traits were visible from the start. my friends have 
never been able to get the purple pheno, hopefully my beens will yielld the purple.


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 18, 2011)

Manifest it man. BELIEVE!!!! lol


----------



## themoose (Aug 18, 2011)

Jumpin on board for sure, I was about to order the GB the other day, used to get that shit from an old friend of mine some of the dankiest nugs...def a double bagger

I'm about germ some Querkle myself that I've been holdin onto for a while, startin it now so it's ready to go into the flower room when the Salmon Creeks are coming out

I'll keep you posted 

Also did you just buy all the fittings, buckets hoses and then the controller sep or did you find a good kit somewhere?

looks nice man ....grow on


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

themoose said:


> Jumpin on board for sure, I was about to order the GB the other day, used to get that shit from an old friend of mine some of the dankiest nugs...def a double bagger
> 
> I'm about germ some Querkle myself that I've been holdin onto for a while, startin it now so it's ready to go into the flower room when the Salmon Creeks are coming out
> 
> ...


 whats up moose, i haven't talked to you since my old thread! thanks for the kind words and jumping in on this one, i got the whole kit off ebay for like 400 all in set it up in 30 min's so far it has been great to me and i just love the ease of working with it. the GB's are looking good and are vegging nicely aside from them being a little light in color, heard they where pretty finicky so im just still searching for that right spot, running very low nutes right now. let me know about the querqle for sure, i was thinking about buying those next, although my buddy just got some qleaner in and wants to trade cuts so i might do that who knows.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> well im glad you have over a year worth of exp. I myself have 0% in my rooms but I have friends with it and they have the sativa pheno
> one with real fine leaves and grow twice as fast as the short indica pheno, and these traits were visible from the start. my friends have
> never been able to get the purple pheno, hopefully my beens will yielld the purple.


 2 or 3 of mine are looking like they have some fine cut leaves and the others are pretty wide (that i can see now) i will have to take some pics of each one so you guys can see what im talking about. but like you said out of the 2 of us one has to be the purp pheno.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

here you go guys tell me what you think.


----------



## themoose (Aug 18, 2011)

Comin along nicely...see what those mutants end up doin


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

themoose said:


> Comin along nicely...see what those mutants end up doin


 agreed there sitill plants and they are not stunted in anyway just mutated.


----------



## lostNug (Aug 18, 2011)

Lookin good


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

lostNug said:


> Lookin good


 thanks man much appreciated.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

looking nice mate cant wait to see these babies grow to sum nuggets


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking nice mate cant wait to see these babies grow to sum nuggets


 you and me both buddy, just took some shots from tonight and man i have never seen these bubba's so stacked. i thought the last ones where stacked but shit these ones kill the last ones, cant wait to see the final weight per plant. the single untopped ak has got like no branching and is looking like its just going to be one giant cola lol, the super criticals are pretty stacked as well but all will be getting topped and supercropped next round for sure.


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 19, 2011)

So I got a question. How long should I veg for? I'm not tryna have monsters like last time hydro was done in this beast. should I veg at least till roots come out the bottom of my RW.

Not tryna hijack or anything I'm just very curious as to how long normally you veg in a 6 inch cube


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 19, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> So I got a question. How long should I veg for? I'm not tryna have monsters like last time hydro was done in this beast. should I veg at least till roots come out the bottom of my RW.
> 
> Not tryna hijack or anything I'm just very curious as to how long normally you veg in a 6 inch cube


 no worries at all bro, mine where vegged about 4 weeks in 4x4x4 cubes, vegged them to about 14-16" and the largest super critical is very close to 3' now. most of them are about 2.5' but all the bubba's where topped and supercropped to keep them short and dense as possible. the training seems to be working wonders.


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 19, 2011)

How is the ww x bb on stretch ?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 19, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> How is the ww x bb on stretch ?


 man i got what seems to be 2 phenos, one stretched pretty bad (about 6" more than the rest) and the others are pretty short dense plants. so one out of 5 being stretchy i would say it wasnt bad for the most part. they pretty much doubled in size with no training or topping.


----------



## lostNug (Aug 19, 2011)

Pics look awsome man. I like how u tied each branch to suupport the weight. I think im gonna steal ur idea. I had a big problem with my huge sour diesel chola (10g) fallin over at the commercial grow.. I've been thinking of the best way to support them for a while now and u gave me the answer. Thanks


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok ok. Cuz I'm really tryna Gage this grow. I've started germin one of my god bud seeds. Just couldn't handle the jealousy. Haha. Fuck. So I want my purple pheno back. But I doubt I will get it seeing as these beens were back crossed with the monster green pheno.




drgreentm said:


> man i got what seems to be 2 phenos, one stretched pretty bad (about 6" more than the rest) and the others are pretty short dense plants. so one out of 5 being stretchy i would say it wasnt bad for the most part. they pretty much doubled in size with no training or topping.


I hope I get a good hybrid.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 19, 2011)

lostNug said:


> Pics look awsome man. I like how u tied each branch to suupport the weight. I think im gonna steal ur idea. I had a big problem with my huge sour diesel chola (10g) fallin over at the commercial grow.. I've been thinking of the best way to support them for a while now and u gave me the answer. Thanks


 thanks nug, im always very happy to know i could help out, this really helps out allot, its kinda a pain in the ass but imo is the easiest way without a net. here is a photo of what happened when i cut the stings pretty funny. i like to drop the steaks in right away because the roots when grown in, really hold the steaks steady.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 19, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> Ok ok. Cuz I'm really tryna Gage this grow. I've started germin one of my god bud seeds. Just couldn't handle the jealousy. Haha. Fuck. So I want my purple pheno back. But I doubt I will get it seeing as these beens were back crossed with the monster green pheno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ether way these things are supposed to be monster yielders, also they are starting to smell like a skunky WW for sure, sweet and sour at the same time. cant wait to taste it


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 19, 2011)

So two-three weeks you think on veg?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 19, 2011)

Ya man I think you will be good in that time periode, not to big and not to small.


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 20, 2011)

I appreciate the advice man. One more question. So as my plants start gettIng established. I'm only watering one time per day. 

What is your schedule for increasing the number of waterings per day?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 20, 2011)

in veg im watering my RW cubes x4 a day, in flower its x3 lights on x1 lights out.


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 20, 2011)

Like going from seedling?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 20, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> Like going from seedling?


i have actually grown quite fond of it lately, but i have always preferred cloning for the ease and quick results.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 20, 2011)

so here is some shots of the veg, seedlings are all actually doing very well, my super critical mother almost didnt make it but she pulled through and is starting to grow. also a shot of my favorite super critical cola forming


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

god buds coming along, hey drg how do you keep the algie frome forming in your tables?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> god buds coming along, hey drg how do you keep the algie frome forming in your tables?


Well the tray with the cubes has the clone trays in the bottom which don't allow light to get to the bottom, the mother tray I going to get a tray cover with holes big enough to fit the 2 gal pots so no algae will form. Have you had a chance to run your lights with the new ducting? Looks great BTW


----------



## themoose (Aug 20, 2011)

So have you had any algae growth on the trays? If there is then you wouldn't be worried anyways because those roots are protected? I've had some algae growth, other than prolly eating some of the nutes it hasn't affected anything....but with Canna nutes those fuckers are eatin' like Kings!! 

Are those GB's goin straight in the 2 gallon buckets in the RW block they're in?

comin along nicely as always, that Critical looks fuckin radioactive


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 20, 2011)

themoose said:


> So have you had any algae growth on the trays? If there is then you wouldn't be worried anyways because those roots are protected? I've had some algae growth, other than prolly eating some of the nutes it hasn't affected anything....but with Canna nutes those fuckers are eatin' like Kings!!
> 
> Are those GB's goin straight in the 2 gallon buckets in the RW block they're in?
> 
> comin along nicely as always, that Critical looks fuckin radioactive


 yup i have had algae quite a few times and it has never caused any serious issues at all, like you said other than it eating the nutes its pretty harmless. they GB's will veg in the blocks then straight into the 2 gal buckets for flower it makes for very easy transplant and causes very little stress during the flip, pretty much just go straight to 12/12 without having to let them recoup.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

k I wont worry about the algae then thanks guys


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

very nice update and fat buds mate how long into flowering are they..


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 22, 2011)

God bud looking good.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 22, 2011)

ok guys some more pics for your viewing pleasure, i am just very surprised on how fast these super criticals are forming colas, they are just everywhere and already closing up nicely cant wait to see them on like week six-seven should be crazy even for 400 watters.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 22, 2011)

DAMN dr green. those babies r lookn spectacular. I kno tying the branches up was a chore but I'd have a shit eatin grin on my face while doing it lol. I'm about ready to attempt hydro again for sure. Awesome work as always bro. + rep if allowed


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 22, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> DAMN dr green. those babies r lookn spectacular. I kno tying the branches up was a chore but I'd have a shit eatin grin on my face while doing it lol. I'm about ready to attempt hydro again for sure. Awesome work as always bro. + rep if allowed


 thanks my friend i was thinking they where going to be junk there for a min but im telling you they are getting bigger by the day lol and tying up the branches is a chore but in the end i think everybody just has to have something to bitch about but all in all i do enjoy as much of it as possible lol. do the hydro thing man if you have any questions or concerns you know we are here to help as much as possible


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

looking good your in that time line they should be exsplosive growth.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> looking good your in that time line they should be exsplosive growth.


 they are for sure, hope it doesnt stop for a while lol, i want some big, fat colas on these things.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

excellent mate simple as that..nout else to say..rep given


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 23, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> excellent mate simple as that..nout else to say..rep given


 thanks kev much appreciated my friend.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

new update on mate heres the link including my 18 carrot gold bong lol..

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-936.html


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 23, 2011)

Nicely done! Those green stakes remind me of a grow when my plants became too huge for my bubble buckets and I had to use bamboo to tie them everywhere. My buku plant colas were so fat that they broke the main stem..


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 23, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> new update on mate heres the link including my 18 carrot gold bong lol..
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-936.html


jesus kev, it sure is true you do indeed have more money than sense hahaha jk man very nice piece, im jelouse.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks mate ill hand u rep for that...


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 23, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Nicely done! Those green stakes remind me of a grow when my plants became too huge for my bubble buckets and I had to use bamboo to tie them everywhere. My buku plant colas were so fat that they broke the main stem..


man some buds of that size would be amazing, these things are packing on weight pretty fast but i dont think i would be up to that size with 400's, maybe 1000's would do it which i will have next round.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 23, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thanks mate ill hand u rep for that...


 where did you get that peice from? was it a order?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

bought the bong and sent it to gold leaf to have it gold flaked in 18 carrot mate 347 quid all together


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 23, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> bought the bong and sent it to gold leaf to have it gold flaked in 18 carrot mate 347 quid all together


very nice bro, classy piece for sure. if i could rep you back u would lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

ill rep u when i can....


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 23, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> bought the bong and sent it to gold leaf to have it gold flaked in 18 carrot mate 347 quid all together


See and the government would have everyone believing that the profits from the ''illegal marijuana industry'' go to causing violence when in reality we all just want a gold plated bong hahaha


----------



## Izoc666 (Aug 23, 2011)

love your thread and cool setup and your plants looks greener ! good job , sir.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 23, 2011)

little vegging god buds looking good.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks izoc, much appreciated.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> little vegging god buds looking good.


man O man they look great cant wait for the coming of the GB!!!


----------



## Izoc666 (Aug 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> man O man they look great cant wait for the coming of the GB!!!


yep you got that right ! those vegz are really good healthy, thats way they will generate real fat buds pretty soon ! im pretty sure that DrGreenTM will make it happen soon


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> man O man they look great cant wait for the coming of the GB!!!





Izoc666 said:


> yep you got that right ! those vegz are really good healthy, thats way they will generate real fat buds pretty soon ! im pretty sure that DrGreenTM will make it happen soon


Man tell me about it guys, I'm being very careful with these ones, they are sitting at 600 ppm and want to bump them up so bad but I will wait until they tell me to lol. Res change tomorrow.


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 23, 2011)

So i upped my watering to 3 times per day today.. and i got home and my girl was droopy.... 

just an over watering probably? she was really droopy


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 23, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> So i upped my watering to 3 times per day today.. and i got home and my girl was droopy....
> 
> just an over watering probably? she was really droopy


 That's crazy bro, you are using RW cube right? Flood tray as well right? I water my cubes x4 a day but the only reason is the clone trays under the cubes it helps so much, I went from watering x2 a day to 4 when I did this.


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 23, 2011)

That's ok no harm done I treat it like a rain storm. Soakin her down tomorrow shell be Perkin hopefully


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 24, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> That's ok no harm done I treat it like a rain storm. Soakin her down tomorrow shell be Perkin hopefully


Should be ok bro, nothing nature couldnt throw at one, hope all goes well man.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

they will get use to it, if they are on a less than a x3 fllood and you go to more there going to droop, its happen alot to me going from tables to ebb system


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 24, 2011)

Havent read posts yet just swinging by to say hi whilst im high haha


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

hows things mate all lush and strong i hope...


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 24, 2011)

You were close to harvest right?


----------



## Izoc666 (Aug 24, 2011)

yo DrGreenTM hows vegz doing?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

hows it all goin lad all stick fat jungle colas...


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 24, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> You were close to harvest right?


 I'm sitting at 4 weeks 12\12 today, so 4 more to go then chop chop lol.


Izoc666 said:


> yo DrGreenTM hows vegz doing?


 they are doing good man, growing by the day will get some pics up today.


kevin murphy said:


> hows it all goin lad all stick fat jungle colas...


 lol you know it bro already frosty bitches

On another note Res change today and upped nuts to full strength everything, running around 1000ppm will run this Res for 2 weeks then hit them with the dry KB from ripening then start my flush at week 7.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 24, 2011)

Dr green, u use the dry kb as well, i didn't kno that. do u love that shit as much as me? Do u notice a very visible difference in hydro the first time u load it up? I kno first watering in soil it makes them f'n explode after the first dark period. Man I wish I could run the plants/lights/WHOLE SETUP ur runnin.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

sounds like a plan that mate..


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 24, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Dr green, u use the dry kb as well, i didn't kno that. do u love that shit as much as me? Do u notice a very visible difference in hydro the first time u load it up? I kno first watering in soil it makes them f'n explode after the first dark period. Man I wish I could run the plants/lights/WHOLE SETUP ur runnin.


 this will be the first time running the dry KB, i use the liquid KB from week2 through week5 now i will be hitting them with the dry at week 6 and flush from there on out till harvest. i hope to see good results with it.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope u do as well bro. I've only used it 2 times so far but man if it works like it does in soil u will be very pleased with it. The best 20 bucks I've spent since I started growin imo


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

thought pop by with a reef say hi..so hi hahaha


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 24, 2011)

@kev, whats up man just got done watching a scary flick with the gf now time for rest lol.

@NF, hope it works well for me too, im glad to hear you are having good results with it.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 24, 2011)

o ya and will post up some veg pics tomorrow, they are taking off now.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

nout much mate thats rite get her scared..now time for the blackmail lol


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nout much mate thats rite get her scared..now time for the blackmail lol


 hahaha you know it bro.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

lol hahaha


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol hahaha


 well you guys have a good night, i will catch you guys tomorrow.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

np probs..take it eazi..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

laters...................................


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 25, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> I'm sitting at 4 weeks 12\12 today, so 4 more to go then chop chop lol.
> 
> they are doing good man, growing by the day will get some pics up today.
> 
> ...


 woops, more than a cpl bowls yesterday. I am interested in hearing about this KB stuff, who makes it?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 25, 2011)

hit my signature dr fresh upodates everyday


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 25, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> woops, more than a cpl bowls yesterday. I am interested in hearing about this KB stuff, who makes it?


 GH makes it, there is the liquid kool bloom and the powder kool bloom. the liquid is 0-10-10 and the powder is 2-45-28, i have been using the liquid for a little while now and i like it will be trying the powder here in 2 weeks.


----------



## Izoc666 (Aug 25, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> GH makes it, there is the liquid kool bloom and the powder kool bloom. the liquid is 0-10-10 and the powder is 2-45-28, i have been using the liquid for a little while now and i like it will be trying the powder here in 2 weeks.


looks like powder KB will produce more dense bud since have good p and k ? myself , i never try those out....ill keep my eye on this one


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 25, 2011)

some pics from today of the vegging GB's they are looking pretty good, some appear to be droopy but it seems to just be the way they are growing. they are not weak droopy the leafs are just pointing down a little bit.

@izoc, i will definitely let you guys know how this stuff works, i know my bubbas pretty well and they explode in week 7-8 so they should really blow up.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 25, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> GH makes it, there is the liquid kool bloom and the powder kool bloom. the liquid is 0-10-10 and the powder is 2-45-28, i have been using the liquid for a little while now and i like it will be trying the powder here in 2 weeks.


I used the Kool Bloom powder last grow after week 5 and its great stuff just use it lightly and I continued to use the Liquid Kool Bloom the entire grow.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 25, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> I used the Kool Bloom powder last grow after week 5 and its great stuff just use it lightly and I continued to use the Liquid Kool Bloom the entire grow.


 you think i should use it soon? then cut out the liquid KB at week 7? never used the stuff before so any input on the matter is greatly appreciated


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 25, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> you think i should use it soon? then cut out the liquid KB at week 7? never used the stuff before so any input on the matter is greatly appreciated


GH says to use it after week 5 and to continue using the Liquid Kool bloom, thats what I did.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 25, 2011)

Hell yea dr green those babies will be HUGE in no time. I kno soils maybe different but I have tried a whole dose at 5 wks and it burned the hell outta my plants (of course). I did half strength at 5, full strength at 6, and flush 7-8 and it worked well. I got bigger buds on both tho


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 25, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Hell yea dr green those babies will be HUGE in no time. I kno soils maybe different but I have tried a whole dose at 5 wks and it burned the hell outta my plants (of course). I did half strength at 5, full strength at 6, and flush 7-8 and it worked well. I got bigger buds on both tho


Yeah be careful with the powder it will give your plants mass nute burn and mess with your PH if you use too much..


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 25, 2011)

more frosty pics of the super critical, i am impressed by these seeds to say the least. im happy cant wait till they are done.
















super criticals


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful. Oh when I get to colorado


----------



## themoose (Aug 25, 2011)

hell yes.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 25, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> Beautiful. Oh when I get to colorado


 thanks valle, how is your little seedling coming around from the overwatering? well i hope.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 25, 2011)

themoose said:


> hell yes.


 lol thanks moose, i want to hump them but dont want to disrupt those beautiful bulbouse trichomes lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 26, 2011)

frosty as a mother fucker..love da girls..ecellent mate/...


drgreentm said:


> more frosty pics of the super critical, i am impressed by these seeds to say the least. im happy cant wait till they are done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Izoc666 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yo DrGreenTM , the super critical looks really good with pretty white frosty !! cant wait to see the (harvest) dense bud ! so have you start with KB powder yet ?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 26, 2011)

Izoc666 said:


> Yo DrGreenTM , the super critical looks really good with pretty white frosty !! cant wait to see the (harvest) dense bud ! so have you start with KB powder yet ?


 no i havent, i actually ran into a slight dilemma this morning. this is the first time i have even ran the liquid KB at full strength and my ladies didnt like it to say the least, my ph went through the roof (rose over 1.5 points overnight) and the nutes solidified and where completely stuck to my res. so i drained the whole drum and flushed as much of the buckets as possible, then filled the res with clean ph'd water with some h202 and flora kleen to kill off the remainder of the gunk. i will be changing the res daily for 3 days before adding nutes back and i will be running 850 ppm. i am always trying to push things a bit far and this was just my mistake but no big deal i cough it early and fixed the problem.


----------



## Izoc666 (Aug 26, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> no i havent, i actually ran into a slight dilemma this morning. this is the first time i have even ran the liquid KB at full strength and my ladies didnt like it to say the least, my ph went through the roof (rose over 1.5 points overnight) and the nutes solidified and where completely stuck to my res. so i drained the whole drum and flushed as much of the buckets as possible, then filled the res with clean ph'd water with some h202 and flora kleen to kill off the remainder of the gunk. i will be changing the res daily for 3 days before adding nutes back and i will be running 850 ppm. i am always trying to push things a bit far and this was just my mistake but no big deal i cough it early and fixed the problem.


aww its really minor diemma, i guess your ladies arent ready for full strenght  yes thats true , it wasnt big deal about the problem but you already took care of it , right ? so do you have predict the date that the super critical will be ready for harvest or its hard to say ?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 26, 2011)

Izoc666 said:


> aww its really minor diemma, i guess your ladies arent ready for full strenght  yes thats true , it wasnt big deal about the problem but you already took care of it , right ? so do you have predict the date that the super critical will be ready for harvest or its hard to say ?


 its set for the 22 of sep, that being 8 weeks of 12/12, but they may go a bit longer just depends on the trics


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 26, 2011)

the date in my calender lol...


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 26, 2011)

Doin great. The seedlings were loving it but my big girl was having a hard time . She just started showing me roots so she should start eating alot more


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey I do have a question. Page 1 where it shows you holding a plant by the rockwool out of the pot with the massive root ball.......What root nutrients do you use???


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 27, 2011)

no root enhancers at all, i just run lucas formula in veg with calmag. they where in 4x4 RW cubes for the entire 4 weeks of veg, i put them on the clone trays and that promotes some serious root growth imo.


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 27, 2011)

I have four girls man!!!! I'm so stoked. This grow is gonna be awesome . Gonna flip here soon


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> no root enhancers at all, i just run lucas formula in veg with calmag. they where in 4x4 RW cubes for the entire 4 weeks of veg, i put them on the clone trays and that promotes some serious root growth imo.


im sold on this method, clone tray works great!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 27, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> I have four girls man!!!! I'm so stoked. This grow is gonna be awesome . Gonna flip here soon


 Very nice bro I'm still tagging along with you lol.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im sold on this method, clone tray works great!


Very cool, have you tried it yet?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> Very cool, have you tried it yet?


next batch of clones im going to but just looking at yours and seeing how the block and its weight stops the roots from growing under
the cube just make sense DRG!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> next batch of clones im going to but just looking at yours and seeing how the block and its weight stops the roots from growing under
> the cube just make sense DRG!


 it really does man and i swear by its results, my GB's just started popping roots from the cubes today so they should really take off now


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 27, 2011)

actually here are a few shots from today from veg/flower, the GB's are picking up now and looking healthy and happy (750ppm nutes lucas formula with calmag) in flower i added nutes back today and my new schedule is perfect after adding everything im sitting at 900ppm (dropped base nutes down to 0-5-10 to run 10ml of liquid KB).


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> actually here are a few shots from today from veg/flower, the GB's are picking up now and looking healthy and happy (750ppm nutes lucas formula with calmag) in flower i added nutes back today and my new schedule is perfect after adding everything im sitting at 900ppm (dropped base nutes down to 0-5-10 to run 10ml of liquid KB).


rocking it DRG niiiice


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks man you can see the leaf edges a bit burned from the nutes but they will come back strong.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

got the skills mate excellent...


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 28, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> no root enhancers at all, i just run lucas formula in veg with calmag. they where in 4x4 RW cubes for the entire 4 weeks of veg, i put them on the clone trays and that promotes some serious root growth imo.


You still hook up a res for a flood and drain whilst they veg in the clone trays right? Twenty minutes and the lights come on for 12/12, very excited. Lucas and Cal mag plus the clone tray, got it. Thanks bro.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

just put a NEW UPDATE ON HIT MY SIG DR...


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> got the skills mate excellent...





kevin murphy said:


> just put a NEW UPDATE ON HIT MY SIG DR...


 thanks kev and i will check it out now.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 28, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> You still hook up a res for a flood and drain whilst they veg in the clone trays right? Twenty minutes and the lights come on for 12/12, very excited. Lucas and Cal mag plus the clone tray, got it. Thanks bro.


 yup its still ran as a recirculating flood table, i set my flood level to be about 2" up the blocks so they dont get fully submerged.


----------



## Izoc666 (Aug 28, 2011)

hey DrGreenTM, the clones looks very nice and healthy as well....and another big plants still looks good and a little of nute burn ? but its really not big deal because the whole of the plants looks still good with frosty frosty frosty colas !!


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 30, 2011)

the seedlings are really starting to pick up speed now, they are catching up to the clones.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

there looking sweet mate excellent pal..hit my sig mate


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 30, 2011)

nothing is happening kev it tells me page not found when i hit your sig?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

now hit it lol..scroll


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 30, 2011)

Lookn awesome as always dr green. You guys be gettin crazy fast growth with the e&f! how many lumens r those fluorescents?


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 30, 2011)

Lookin good man!! I'm excited for ya.. If you get any males are you gonna breed em to get beans..? I know I would


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

soz for all the confusion had to sort my signature out it was a nite mare my link now will take you there lol..


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 30, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Lookn awesome as always dr green. You guys be gettin crazy fast growth with the e&f! how many lumens r those fluorescents?


 thanks man, the fixture is x6 54w t5's and each tube puts out around 5000 initial lumens and i keep it close.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 30, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> Lookin good man!! I'm excited for ya.. If you get any males are you gonna breed em to get beans..? I know I would


 you know it bro, i will be keeping the male around for sure. i will just keep cloning it until im ready to use it


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> soz for all the confusion had to sort my signature out it was a nite mare my link now will take you there lol..


 cool kev checking it out now.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

looks like riu messing up i cant get on your last page lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 30, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> yup its still ran as a recirculating flood table, i set my flood level to be about 2" up the blocks so they dont get fully submerged.


How big are your blocks? I'm going to use 6x6x7 pots


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 30, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> How big are your blocks? I'm going to use 6x6x7 pots


 the cubes are 4x4x4, i thought about using 6x6 (hugo's) but it is a bit overkill for what i need them for.


----------



## Izoc666 (Sep 3, 2011)

bump.....


DrGreenTM, hows your ladies doing now along with clones? just curious , bro


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 3, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> the cubes are 4x4x4, i thought about using 6x6 (hugo's) but it is a bit overkill for what i need them for.


 Should fit nicely in the pots then.


----------



## Izoc666 (Sep 5, 2011)

hey DrGreenTM, how ya doing? hope everything is alrighty in there....can you tell me if the plant looks ok in the hempy bucket ? its been in there for like 6 days now...heres a two pictures so you can check it out...im wondering its normal ? thanks bro and happy labor s day to everyone ! I ll blaze the fat joint for y all  peace.


----------



## ValleGrown (Sep 5, 2011)

Need more light. It's stretching pretty bad.


----------



## Izoc666 (Sep 5, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> Need more light. It's stretching pretty bad.


yeah ValleGrown, i know its shitty to have that stretching so far , it was under 6500k, 26 watts of CFL, half inch to the foliage...its still stretching... just few hours ago since i posted here, i just repotted that seedling to the soilless pot since my wife was moved HB to get her favorite aloe vera plant to water, it fell down on the floor...all the perlite came out and spilled on the floor...sad for me but its good exprience for me to learn..next time im gonna start with five gallon  plus im happy that she s going to order the grow tent for me next month...no more outdoor for me, big w00t !!! well thanks for sharing.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 13, 2011)

whats up guys sorry for the total lack of response and lack of info, all in all this grow was a epic fail in my eyes! had to harvest early from root rot (sucks) i had a bad fungus start growing and just couldnt contain it, the roots smelled like rotten eggs and the plants where just suffering badly! so i cleaned the entire system numerouse times to get the smell out and took down all my lights and replaced them with 2 1000w lights in magnum reflectors with horti eyes and lumatek dimmable digies. the god buds are still coming along nicley so they will be going into flower soon. anyway here are a few pics (the 6" piece of duct will be replaced tomorrow with a 8" just fell short on ducting).


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 13, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> whats up guys sorry for the total lack of response and lack of info, all in all this grow was a epic fail in my eyes! had to harvest early from root rot (sucks) i had a bad fungus start growing and just couldnt contain it, the roots smelled like rotten eggs and the plants where just suffering badly! so i cleaned the entire system numerouse times to get the smell out and took down all my lights and replaced them with 2 1000w lights in magnum reflectors with horti eyes and lumatek dimmable digies. the god buds are still coming along nicley so they will be going into flower soon. anyway here are a few pics (the 6" piece of duct will be replaced tomorrow with a 8" just fell short on ducting).


 damn bro, that saddens me. I been waitin for an update and feared u mustve had some kinda problem. Flower room is a sad scene but fuck those god buds r lookn GREAT. Man its just horrible cause the last update they lookd fuckn awesome imo. Sorry bout the problems bro but great to c ya back online


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 14, 2011)

i know bro it really sucks and i was pretty hurt about the situation but i have made some changes that i think will really help. i moved my res into the bathroom where the temp stays very low to keep the water cold and zero light, also stopping the use of any sweetener, molasses etc to be sure the res is as sterile as possible. i have put all the seedlings and clones into the E&G under the 1000's and going to let them veg for another week or so then i will flip them to flower.


----------



## stillgamble (Sep 15, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i know bro it really sucks and i was pretty hurt about the situation but i have made some changes that i think will really help. i moved my res into the bathroom where the temp stays very low to keep the water cold and zero light, also stopping the use of any sweetener, molasses etc to be sure the res is as sterile as possible. i have put all the seedlings and clones into the E&G under the 1000's and going to let them veg for another week or so then i will flip them to flower.


how hot was ur res getting? i had the same prob in my system last grow but i got a water chiller set it to 65 and so far so good. and i covered my res with some panda paper just to keep any light out cause i cant move it out of the room. i hope u get it up and running again u r always growing fire


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yep the chiller is the shit but the tea is also helping to, sorry bro about the slime!


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 15, 2011)

stillgamble said:


> how hot was ur res getting? i had the same prob in my system last grow but i got a water chiller set it to 65 and so far so good. and i covered my res with some panda paper just to keep any light out cause i cant move it out of the room. i hope u get it up and running again u r always growing fire


 thanks gamble, the super critical actually still turned out good, the bag appeal is great the smoke is very sweet, i like it. my res was getting up to 90 on occasion im sure the shitty thing was it was sitting right next to the lights and of course it is black so it was just a heat magnet at that point.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep the chiller is the shit but the tea is also helping to, sorry bro about the slime!


 whats up HR, i ran the tea but i think it was to the point where the funk was so bad it just made things worse, im tossing up weather i should just run H202 religiously or the tea? the tea will work great im sure if i use it all the time before there is a problem. 

here are some pics of where im at i got the system up and running again full of plants, the lights are up and running great and these things are BRIGHT!! still running 18/6 for another week to give them some time to get a bit larger.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks good hope this one goes better for yah


----------



## themoose (Sep 16, 2011)

Bad news bears dude I'm sorry to hear about that....I'm sure this one will be better, Magnum's are lookin mighty fine...got mine in the mail 2 weeks back, that one I got for like 170 shipped.....things like a fuckin rainmaker when it shows up, glass panel is shattered into a million pieces and the chord is literally sliced....so now I'm gonna end up buying a new socket and glass panel gonna eat up that 50$ difference reeal fast....Oh well, if it's too good to be true it is....the saddest part is that there was nothing wrong with it when the guy sent it out, but he only put like 1 piece of newspaper for padding so the thing got wasted.... honestly insane..allllllll good though cuz once that puppy's running I got some OG Salmon Creek and Res. Priv. Kandy Kush clones just waaaitin....NYC Diesel and Querkle mommy's are just gettin started for the april harvest......What you got runnin now? Some Critical and Bubba waitin for the GB's?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

looking great doctor..hope all is well pal..peace bro..


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 17, 2011)

themoose said:


> Bad news bears dude I'm sorry to hear about that....I'm sure this one will be better, Magnum's are lookin mighty fine...got mine in the mail 2 weeks back, that one I got for like 170 shipped.....things like a fuckin rainmaker when it shows up, glass panel is shattered into a million pieces and the chord is literally sliced....so now I'm gonna end up buying a new socket and glass panel gonna eat up that 50$ difference reeal fast....Oh well, if it's too good to be true it is....the saddest part is that there was nothing wrong with it when the guy sent it out, but he only put like 1 piece of newspaper for padding so the thing got wasted.... honestly insane..allllllll good though cuz once that puppy's running I got some OG Salmon Creek and Res. Priv. Kandy Kush clones just waaaitin....NYC Diesel and Querkle mommy's are just gettin started for the april harvest......What you got runnin now? Some Critical and Bubba waitin for the GB's?


man that sucks bad moose, i hate when shit like that happens. sounds like you got a good lineup for your next run for sure. im still vegging the whole next run under the 1000's on 18/6. now another stroke of bad news is that out of the 9 GB's that vegged only 3 are fem  so now i am down 6 plants so i scrounged up 3 clones (1 SC, 1 bubba and 1 ak47) so now im down 3 but im picking up some of my WW's that a good friend still has cuts of and he already vegged them up so i think im good.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking great doctor..hope all is well pal..peace bro..


 thanks kev, things are going ok now.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear bout the gb's male ratio bro. Sounds like it'll be a damn good backup lineup tho. Hope all goes great for u man. I hate seeing anyone havin bad luck. Just look at my plants bro, they'll make anyone feel better lmao


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 17, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Sorry to hear bout the gb's male ratio bro. Sounds like it'll be a damn good backup lineup tho. Hope all goes great for u man. I hate seeing anyone havin bad luck. Just look at my plants bro, they'll make anyone feel better lmao


ya man it is kinda a let down but its ok im happy i got 3 after all, the lineup should be good (a bit more strains than i like to run at once but who cares). the GB's that made it are healthy so its ok. going to start flowering this thursday.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 17, 2011)

so a couple of things i did today, i made a little rack for the ballasts and timers, going to also be throwing a tri meter on it with another ballast next round, also put the control bucket on the ground (off the platform) to allow the pots to all fully drain as i believe this is a big problem with the system. the water seems to get stagnate even with the flood cycles i believe the main reason for this is that the entire system is black and just attracts heat so the water in the buckets get very hot in very little time so with the full drainage maybe this will allow the chill water coming from the res will remain chill and not get stuck in the pots. we will see though.


----------



## ValleGrown (Sep 18, 2011)

Post up some close ups of the leaves of the females. I might be able to tell which Phenos. The PURP has a way distinct leaf structure.  id be happy to comment.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

I hoping he get the purp one! 
Im going to be poping mine soon
And ordering more to get the purp pheno


----------



## Izoc666 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yo DrGreenTM im sorry about the awful slime ! but its nice to see change in your setups,you should get those plants thriving in no time, bro ! and glad to see ya back again.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 19, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> Post up some close ups of the leaves of the females. I might be able to tell which Phenos. The PURP has a way distinct leaf structure.  id be happy to comment.


 cool valle i will do that here in a few just got back from a weekend camping trip 


hellraizer30 said:


> I hoping he get the purp one!
> Im going to be poping mine soon
> And ordering more to get the purp pheno


i still have my fingers crossed for that pheno, im still exited about this grow just to see these GB's in action.


Izoc666 said:


> Yo DrGreenTM im sorry about the awful slime ! but its nice to see change in your setups,you should get those plants thriving in no time, bro ! and glad to see ya back again.


thanks for the kind words izoc, im hoping the combination of the lights and fully draining the sites will help me with this next grow. getting 3 more clones today to replace the rest of the males so i will hopefully be flipping these over on thursday.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey, Doc question for you. What medium do you put in your pots on the flood tables? I'm wondering if I could get away with straight Hydroton some square mesh bottom pots. Just worried about the roots getting too dry in between floods. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 21, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Hey, Doc question for you. What medium do you put in your pots on the flood tables? I'm wondering if I could get away with straight Hydroton some square mesh bottom pots. Just worried about the roots getting too dry in between floods. Thanks in advance.


Hydroton works well, look into coco if you are worried about your medium drying out coco chips and coco coir retain water like a mo'fo thats what I'm using but I converted my flood tray to top drip re-circulating.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 21, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Hey, Doc question for you. What medium do you put in your pots on the flood tables? I'm wondering if I could get away with straight Hydroton some square mesh bottom pots. Just worried about the roots getting too dry in between floods. Thanks in advance.


 you could also just increase amount of floods per day and you should be fine, the roots sholdnt dry out to bad unless you are only flooding like once a day. i flood x3 in a 12 hour period.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

mornin dr hows things mate..the grow goin good i hope mate..


----------



## DCgrow505 (Sep 22, 2011)

What up DOC so hows the vegging looking so far and are thoughs 1000w doing you good and i heard you say that you were going to drain your pots more after each flood how do you plan on doing that cause my system leaves a lot of water in the bottom of the pot after it drains any who hit me up cause you need to come by and see how my White Bubba is doing and my OG #18 there growing fast as fuck . also did you ever start a mother of that AK I gave you cause my mother just took a big shit on me and i dont have any clones of her


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 22, 2011)

DCgrow505 said:


> What up DOC so hows the vegging looking so far and are thoughs 1000w doing you good and i heard you say that you were going to drain your pots more after each flood how do you plan on doing that cause my system leaves a lot of water in the bottom of the pot after it drains any who hit me up cause you need to come by and see how my White Bubba is doing and my OG #18 there growing fast as fuck . also did you ever start a mother of that AK I gave you cause my mother just took a big shit on me and i dont have any clones of her


 Yo what up, I have a lady going of the ak but no clones as of yet. I will let you know when I gt some. The 1000's are looking good, bright as fuck.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 23, 2011)

so here are a few pics of where i am at right now, just went to 12/12 last night. plants are looking healthy aside from a ph problem causing some yellowing (meter was way off, calibrated it now its good). last three pics are of all the GB's so if anybody can spot a particular pheno let me know lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 23, 2011)

looking really good them dr..good updates they look nice and healthy mate


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking good should be fun to watch em flower out.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks guys, aside from the males i have 9 ladies on this run so i decided i am going to get another 1000w kit and another 6 pots and run 30 day cycles, so i just cut about 30 clones and will be introducing 9 of them into flower when the current 9 are at week 4 of flower. i also took the entire brain bucket and put it in the cool bathroom next to the res and drilled a hole for my tubes to run to the buckets, so there is literally no water in the flower room and temps in the bathroom stay at a nice 65-70 with h202 and dropping the brain down to allow full drainage of the pots there is very little chance any nastyness can grow in this system. i believe the sitting water in the bottom of the pots was stagnating in record time due to the color (black) of the pots absorbing mass amounts of heat and heating the water FAST, causing serious root problems now none of that should happen. also on another note a friend of mine stated that upping iron (Fe) in your feeding schedule will pull badly hurt plants out of there nose dive quickly so i have since doubles my calmag and these things are looking so much better now and roots are already in the lower pots and looking white and fantastic. will be posting pics up tomorrow for you guys.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

looking forward to them pics mate....


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks kev, here are the pics as promised. you can see in the first two pics where the third light is going along with the 9 pots, the third pic you can see the roots are already jungling into the lower buckets i believe its because the pots have no water in them in between waterings. as of today i will be at day 4 of flower


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 26, 2011)

AWESOME bro! They look fantastic. Love the new setup. Another light and ull be back to bangin out killer. I finally started a rinky dink DWC grow!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

looking fat already mate got a nice excellent clean setup..new pics are on my sig..thamnks for sharin..


----------



## lostNug (Sep 26, 2011)

yea buddy........


----------



## Izoc666 (Sep 27, 2011)

man its looks really good on those beauties !!! the roots looks very vibrant white to me....they re thriving right now, good job, sir


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 27, 2011)

hey dr looks A+ bro!!! ive been handling some major life changes nothing bad! all good but still been a ruff 4 days lol!! hope all is well
and il be posting up some crazy!! changes and room setup im finally geting away from the tents and going to a 10x14 room


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 28, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> AWESOME bro! They look fantastic. Love the new setup. Another light and ull be back to bangin out killer. I finally started a rinky dink DWC grow!


 what up nat, glad to hear you have a DWC going i would love to see it bro.


kevin murphy said:


> looking fat already mate got a nice excellent clean setup..new pics are on my sig..thamnks for sharin..


 thanks kev, i checked out your update and i gotta say your babies are looking great bro, good job


lostNug said:


> yea buddy........


 thanks lostnug


Izoc666 said:


> man its looks really good on those beauties !!! the roots looks very vibrant white to me....they re thriving right now, good job, sir


thanks izoc, i have been working hard to get this system to be very root friendly and it seems to be working so im very happy it was not all for nothing lol.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hey dr looks A+ bro!!! ive been handling some major life changes nothing bad! all good but still been a ruff 4 days lol!! hope all is well
> and il be posting up some crazy!! changes and room setup im finally geting away from the tents and going to a 10x14 room


glad to hear the changes where positive bro, should be fun to run all your equipment in a room (thats allot of equipment lol), are you done with the build yet?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

new updates on my sig growers all welcome ...bbq seedlings and 12/12 from seed tent..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> glad to hear the changes where positive bro, should be fun to run all your equipment in a room (thats allot of equipment lol), are you done with the build yet?


nope not done yet but getting there! im seting up for 10 foot ceilings  10x14 rooms to. how that GB doing?


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> nope not done yet but getting there! im seting up for 10 foot ceilings  10x14 rooms to. how that GB doing?


nice man 10' is huge, my ceilings are 8' and i thought that was big lol. the GB's are doing great here are a few pics, i seem to have 2 pheno's for sure. the one in the front has very detailed leaves and the others are just the typical indica, large, fat leaves, but these are all confirmed fems now the only 3 out of the 12 so i hope they end up nice and fat


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

nice and fat for sure....


----------



## ValleGrown (Sep 29, 2011)

The front girl looks to be the purple pheno. The leaf structure has those sharp edges yet symmetrical leaves. Rub her stems.. The girl up front... If they smell like baby poo.. Ur a winner. U kinda look like a winner anyways. You should know in the next 1-2 weeks as to what pheno


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

I think with having so many males and only three female you came out smelling like roses on this one, and im thinking
Valley is right! Theres three pheno and that front one isnt a sativa pheno and the back ones are the indica so its kinda
A no brainer lol


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice and fat for sure....


 thanks buddy


ValleGrown said:


> The front girl looks to be the purple pheno. The leaf structure has those sharp edges yet symmetrical leaves. Rub her stems.. The girl up front... If they smell like baby poo.. Ur a winner. U kinda look like a winner anyways. You should know in the next 1-2 weeks as to what pheno


 hey thanks valle, after reading this i went in and gave a good rub on the stem and sure enough it has a hint of poo in it (still smells like weed bud definitely has that hint of shit lol).


hellraizer30 said:


> I think with having so many males and only three female you came out smelling like roses on this one, and im thinking
> Valley is right! Theres three pheno and that front one isnt a sativa pheno and the back ones are the indica so its kinda
> A no brainer lol


 man i am super exited i got even three girls and two separate pheno's. i had the sativa pheno for sure but it ended up male with the rest but i wasnt to interested in that pheno anyway. looking forward to this run after the last one.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2011)

Well if it smells like shit it must be the shiiit lol


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well if it smells like shit it must be the shiiit lol


 lol well lets hope so


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 30, 2011)

mornin dr...


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 30, 2011)

Wassup dr green? I posted pics of my plant but I guess Kevin took care of takin it off, although u wanted me to lol. Ill PM ya updates man.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin dr...


 mornin kev...


NatureaFinest said:


> Wassup dr green? I posted pics of my plant but I guess Kevin took care of takin it off, although u wanted me to lol. Ill PM ya updates man.


 hey buddy, they are still in my other thread, i looked at them and she looks great cant wait to see her flower out lol. as far as the updates go you can PM them to me or throw them in my thread (i give you permission) its up to you buddy.


----------



## pwee (Sep 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well if it smells like shit it must be the shiiit lol


Thats the shiitttt!!


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 30, 2011)

oh snap! I thought for sure I put em here lol. My bad Kev lol. This g13 skunk is some good shit, obviously!


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 30, 2011)

pwee said:


> Thats the shiitttt!!


 LOL


NatureaFinest said:


> oh snap! I thought for sure I put em here lol. My bad Kev lol. This g13 skunk is some good shit, obviously!


 haha ya it happens bro you can post them here or there doesnt matter.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 30, 2011)

man these roots are explosive! they all look like the pic and are continuing to grow daily. guess they like the cold water and pot drainage  hope all is well guys

.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet man. Glad I found this one, sub'd.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 30, 2011)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Looks pretty sweet man. Glad I found this one, sub'd.


 whats up bigjesse, happy to have you along.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 30, 2011)

also thanks for the rep and to answer your question about the calmag, there is about .1% chelated iron in calmag and iron aids in the consumption of nitrates as well as other important nutes, it also keeps your plants healthy and happy and can pull a sick plant out of the graveyard in record time. just looked into a nute company recently called cyco and they have a additive called Dr Revive that has .6% iron prably going to give it a try. im using 10ml per gal of the calmag (which is double the amount recommended) and my plants are loving it thus far but.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 30, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> also thanks for the rep and to answer your question about the calmag, there is about .1% chelated iron in calmag and iron aids in the consumption of nitrates as well as other important nutes, it also keeps your plants healthy and happy and can pull a sick plant out of the graveyard in record time. just looked into a nute company recently called cyco and they have a additive called Dr Revive that has .6% iron prably going to give it a try. im using 10ml per gal of the calmag (which is double the amount recommended) and my plants are loving it thus far but.


Thanks Dr. Greentm. I have limited experience in hydro, running a 3x3 e&f tray under 1000k. Used to use Dutch Master nutrients, switched to the GH line and having a few issues here and there. My ladies are young and I am getting acclimated to the new line.

They don't look burned, but some lower leaves are purpling and lack vigor.

I greatly appreciate your willingness to explain why you use Cal Mag to me, especially in your own thread.


----------



## drgreentm (Sep 30, 2011)

sure thing man, anything me or anybody else on here can help with feel free to ask. sounds like you got a nice setup.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 30, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> sure thing man, anything me or anybody else on here can help with feel free to ask. sounds like you got a nice setup.


Thanks I appreciate that man. If you want to pop over and take a look I have some new pics up in the most recent section of the first link in my sig. If not no worries at all.

Thanks again and looking forward to this grow of yours!


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 1, 2011)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Thanks I appreciate that man. If you want to pop over and take a look I have some new pics up in the most recent section of the first link in my sig. If not no worries at all.
> 
> Thanks again and looking forward to this grow of yours!


i have actually been skimming through that thread periodically today (haven't got to the end yet) and can say your ladies look healthy as hell! great job! i will get to the end soon and will be posting for sure


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 1, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i have actually been skimming through that thread periodically today (haven't got to the end yet) and can say your ladies look healthy as hell! great job! i will get to the end soon and will be posting for sure


Thanks bro, I would sure love to have you along! 

Anyways, how's your Saturday treating you? Hope things are going well.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 1, 2011)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Thanks bro, I would sure love to have you along!
> 
> Anyways, how's your Saturday treating you? Hope things are going well.


Man my Saturday has been hectic lol lots to do and not enough time to do in, how is yours going?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 1, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> Man my Saturday has been hectic lol lots to do and not enough time to do in, how is yours going?


Pretty much the same, have my niece over though so that makes it a great day.

But I hear you...plants to water, clones to cut, clones to water, plants to cut...

Lots of research going on around here too...I think I hear my brain shrieking 

Hope you can relax Sunday.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

man you and me both been busy all week with the big move and today was the big bang!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

mornin dr hows things mate...


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 2, 2011)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Pretty much the same, have my niece over though so that makes it a great day.
> 
> But I hear you...plants to water, clones to cut, clones to water, plants to cut...
> 
> ...


 lol i hear ya bro, thought i was going to relax and then 7 of my clones are rooted and ready for transplant to RW so i gotta mix a batch of nutes and get my tent up and running again 


hellraizer30 said:


> man you and me both been busy all week with the big move and today was the big bang!!


 man i cant wait to see your new rooms bro, going to be a epic grow for sure.


kevin murphy said:


> mornin dr hows things mate...


 mornin kev, whats news my friend.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 2, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> also thanks for the rep and to answer your question about the calmag, there is about .1% chelated iron in calmag and iron aids in the consumption of nitrates as well as other important nutes, it also keeps your plants healthy and happy and can pull a sick plant out of the graveyard in record time. just looked into a nute company recently called cyco and they have a additive called Dr Revive that has .6% iron prably going to give it a try. im using 10ml per gal of the calmag (which is double the amount recommended) and my plants are loving it thus far but.


After doing some research, I found that GH Micro also contain .1% FE the same as CalMag.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 2, 2011)

bigjesse1922 said:


> After doing some research, I found that GH Micro also contain .1% FE the same as CalMag.


 yup it sure does i like it higher than that as low iron can cause allot of deficiencies, i also use tap water so the water itself prably contains Fe as well as Ca and Mg so i can say if a problem occurs with the ladies i can confidently say it is not one of those.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 2, 2011)

few pics from today, they are growing quite a bit. i have some small ones but its cool they will still produce so at least they are taking up space for a propose lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> few pics from today, they are growing quite a bit. i have some small ones but its cool they will still produce so at least they are taking up space for a propose lol.


those on the left row the GDB?


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> those on the left row the GDB?


 no actually i changed them around lol, the rows are now left to right instead of front to back so the GB's are the front row, the row to the right are (front to back) god bud, bubba and super critical.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Oct 2, 2011)

Hell yea dr green. U makin those girls look marvelous! If mine looks 25% as good as those ill be happy. Did u fim or top any of them or r they just genetically bushy?


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 2, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Hell yea dr green. U makin those girls look marvelous! If mine looks 25% as good as those ill be happy. Did u fim or top any of them or r they just genetically bushy?


 thanks nat they have all actually been topped once in veg.


----------



## ValleGrown (Oct 2, 2011)

Yo next couple weeks they should be showing the purp on the underside of he leaves. I'm glad she is smelling like the poo. It really is a wonderful shit smell. The diarrhea and weed smell. Omg nothing like it. Also you will start to notce the berry smell to the buds. It's ridiculously fruity.  keep us posted on the Pheno brotha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 2, 2011)

im planning on poping mine in a couple of weeks at least when I get my cloning center setup


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

hows things mate..all goin stella still any updates due pal..or ave i missed emlol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

guess i did lol..stella mate..


drgreentm said:


> few pics from today, they are growing quite a bit. i have some small ones but its cool they will still produce so at least they are taking up space for a propose lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 4, 2011)

hows the god bud doing?


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 4, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> Yo next couple weeks they should be showing the purp on the underside of he leaves. I'm glad she is smelling like the poo. It really is a wonderful shit smell. The diarrhea and weed smell. Omg nothing like it. Also you will start to notce the berry smell to the buds. It's ridiculously fruity.  keep us posted on the Pheno brotha


 i will indeed keep you guys posted, i cant get over the visual difference between the two i have, the one has perfect looking (more defined) leafs as the other has a fat wrinklie type indica leaf, both have a very sturdy frame and very thick stems which hopefully means heavier buds


hellraizer30 said:


> im planning on poping mine in a couple of weeks at least when I get my cloning center setup


 looking forward to seeing yours grow as well buddy, hope you get the pheno as well will be epic.


kevin murphy said:


> guess i did lol..stella mate..


 thanks buddy


Niko Bellick said:


> hows the god bud doing?


 looking good bro the more fine cut pheno is a branchy bitch with thick stems which makes it hard to lollipop because i really dont want to cut allot of valuable material lol here are a few pics of them today.


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 4, 2011)

yo DrGreenTM the plants looks very good in the pictures...looks like they re going to be bushy soon ?


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 4, 2011)

Izoc666 said:


> yo DrGreenTM the plants looks very good in the pictures...looks like they re going to be bushy soon ?


 ya i wanted to keep them pretty short and bushy, i have been defoliating the centers of all of them which is why the inner branches have really shot up. bc says that these dont stretch much in flower and they are showing it for sure. i just cant wait to see some buds on these stems lol.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 4, 2011)

they are looking good drg, im paying attention...keep up the good work!!!


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 4, 2011)

4tatude said:


> they are looking good drg, im paying attention...keep up the good work!!!


 thanks bro, i will do my best to keep this grow on track for the entire 8 weeks (hopefully nothing goes wrong). also forgot to mention i have 13 clones in cubes on a tray as well as 5 more going in tomorrow, looking to fill both trays in veg and going to have 8 mothers total (2 bubbas, 2 of each GB pheno and 2 super criticals) this will ensure as many cuts as i need for my up and coming perpetual harvest schedule.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 4, 2011)

a couple of root pics, the first one is of the larger GB and the other is of the largest bubba, the bubba roots seem a bit brown but i am not to worried.


----------



## rhump11 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great grow brotha! Do you!


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 4, 2011)

rhump11 said:


> Great grow brotha! Do you!


 thanks bro much appreciated.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

ornin mate theyre looking sweeter everytime i see em how long left now mate u reckoning...did u take any cuts from em before flower or you goin with a different strain next time round..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2011)

M very shure he pulled clones of the god bud! Hes got the purple pheno in there


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 5, 2011)

they will be 2 weeks in 12/12 this thursday so they are still about 6 weeks out and HR got it right i took as many clones as possible (about 4 from each plant) totaling 12 GB clones.


----------



## ValleGrown (Oct 5, 2011)

Purple Pheno.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 6, 2011)

hey DR how the rooting time look like on those god buds? or are they a hard starin to clone


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 6, 2011)

looking like a little over a week and i have 9 out of 12 rooted, so not to bad really. pretty average i would say, not to hard to clone


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 6, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> looking like a little over a week and i have 9 out of 12 rooted, so not to bad really. pretty average i would say, not to hard to clone


sweet hope the rest root for yah


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 7, 2011)

whats up guys so im 2 weeks completed flowering now and just thought i would post a little picture update of the ladies. all is going well they do look a bit hungry so on the next res change im going to get the ppm's up around 1000 and see if they like it. also took a pic of the root mass of one of the bubba's and they are trying to make there way up and out the pot lol you can see the little tail coming off the mass where the roots actually grew into the fill tube, so i am now going to be rotating all the plants 1/4 turn a day to prevent them from growing into the hole.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2011)

I see that little poney tale that was in your feed tube lol

awsome root DR


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 7, 2011)

lol and we where just talking about that a few days ago, i swear when these pots drain all the way the roots really search out its great really.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2011)

yes we were lol, a thought on the matter, maybe spin the bucket every few days


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 7, 2011)

thats exactly what im going to do, im going to spin them all 1/4 turn a day to keep pulling the roots out the whole, should work just fine.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2011)

I know the order has changed a bit but in that last update what row is the god?


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 7, 2011)

all the gods are in the first row (front view, left to right) the singled out one in the pics is of the largest one, the other (more indica looking ones) seemed to not stretch much at all.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 7, 2011)

if left alone those roots will possably pulg the drain. your doing right by spinning, i had roots entering my res through a 2in drain back that was 3feet from the closest plant. i pulled it out a couple times just grew right back lol. lucky for me it was 2in drain as i couldnt lift n spin plant the way it was set up. neadless to say i changed designs


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 8, 2011)

4tatude said:


> if left alone those roots will possably pulg the drain. your doing right by spinning, i had roots entering my res through a 2in drain back that was 3feet from the closest plant. i pulled it out a couple times just grew right back lol. lucky for me it was 2in drain as i couldnt lift n spin plant the way it was set up. neadless to say i changed designs


 lol its crazy what roots will do when they want water, they will grow anywhere.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 8, 2011)

so i got the rest of the buckets up and running for the next nine going in, i am a 1000w short so i threw up 2 400's to cover the soon to be new plants until i can afford the other 1000. so hopefully we will see 9 more in a few weeks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 8, 2011)

looking good DR the clean room almost boarder line OCD lol jk!!


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 8, 2011)

hahaha ya i fear that is the truth man, i like a clean room, cant wait to see the rest of those pots full then it will be the start of the great cycles. im still playing with the height on these 1000's dont really know a good height to keep them at lol.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 8, 2011)

drg are you running seperate units? wondering how to keep nute levels right with the dif stages, room is looking killer by the way!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 8, 2011)

4tatude said:


> drg are you running seperate units? wondering how to keep nute levels right with the dif stages, room is looking killer by the way!!!


I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 9, 2011)

You've got a very beautiful garden from what I've seen so far. Give me a day or two to catch up and read the whole thread. This whole RIU site has got me reading so much and absorbing so much valuable information, I love it!
If you got spare time, stop by my thread and take a look I'd love to hear your opinions on my set up. Thanks!
-I.MJ


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 9, 2011)

4tatude said:


> drg are you running seperate units? wondering how to keep nute levels right with the dif stages, room is looking killer by the way!!!





hellraizer30 said:


> I was wondering the same thing?


 Well I am not running anything but my micro and bloom and calmag at a constant ppm then when one set needs to flush I will hit them all with some drip clean for 3 days then just water for another 3. This is why I am so interested in the bc recipe for success because everything is constant and that suits my needs, I wish I could run another Res but my space is already tight as is lol.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 9, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> You've got a very beautiful garden from what I've seen so far. Give me a day or two to catch up and read the whole thread. This whole RIU site has got me reading so much and absorbing so much valuable information, I love it!
> If you got spare time, stop by my thread and take a look I'd love to hear your opinions on my set up. Thanks!
> -I.MJ


thanks man I will drop by your thread and check it out.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 10, 2011)

I keep my 1000's between 15-20 inches, I've never burned my plants, but it's also well vented so it doesn't raidate too much heat down on the plants. 



drgreentm said:


> hahaha ya i fear that is the truth man, i like a clean room, cant wait to see the rest of those pots full then it will be the start of the great cycles. im still playing with the height on these 1000's dont really know a good height to keep them at lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

How those god buds doing  DR


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 12, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> I keep my 1000's between 15-20 inches, I've never burned my plants, but it's also well vented so it doesn't raidate too much heat down on the plants.


 thanks man thats been where i have been keeping them seems to be working out.


hellraizer30 said:


> How those god buds doing  DR


 doing real good, they are still stretching it seems the largest one has stretched ALLOT and i dont know why, here are a few pics pretty much at week 3 (tomorrow).


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

looking great dr there looking real healthy and bushy mate..great job bro...


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking great dr there looking real healthy and bushy mate..great job bro...


thanks kev how you been man?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

doin ok bro got a new grow now dont know if u know or not but here it is

cali hash plant vegged for 13 weeks all organic,fimmed topped lst and supercropped then 260,000 lumens its in 75 litre pot...


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 12, 2011)

yo DrGreenTM big wuts up ? everything is good with beauty ladies ?

666


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> doin ok bro got a new grow now dont know if u know or not but here it is
> 
> cali hash plant vegged for 13 weeks all organic,fimmed topped lst and supercropped then 260,000 lumens its in 75 litre pot...


 thats crazy bro is it already flowering out?


Izoc666 said:


> yo DrGreenTM big wuts up ? everything is good with beauty ladies ?
> 666


what up izoc how you doin bro?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

not yet mate it a week old might only end up doin 10 weeks temptation might be to much lol...


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> not yet mate it a week old might only end up doin 10 weeks temptation might be to much lol...


 shit i know that feeling i do it all the time lol, glad to hear all is well man i will drop by and check out the pics i have a hard time keeping up with the speed of your threads lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

ll i know its been 59 pages since 48hrs ago lol...


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah im doing good so far, just got busy with my kids s school stuff and thanks


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 12, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thanks man thats been where i have been keeping them seems to be working out.
> 
> doing real good, they are still stretching it seems the largest one has stretched ALLOT and i dont know why, here are a few pics pretty much at week 3 (tomorrow).


the larger plants have a healthier root base allowing more nute uptake=more growth. i see it in my plants too. its the best that i can come up with lol JMO
they are all looking very healthy tho  great job, keep it up drg


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey bossman, need your opinion. I'm wanting a 50/50 cloudy to amber in my trichs and I'm already at that point. Still got thirteen days of flush. Don't really want more than 50% amber, do you think I could get away with just a week of intense flush and then chop? that would put the chop at nine weeks exactly.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 13, 2011)

I think you could niko


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think you could niko


 Yeah thats my thinking just like others opinions too. Already gonna cure 90% of it for two months so I'm sure taste wont be affected.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 13, 2011)

as long as you get some flush you should be good, dont forget harvest pics


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 13, 2011)

4tatude said:


> the larger plants have a healthier root base allowing more nute uptake=more growth. i see it in my plants too. its the best that i can come up with lol JMO
> they are all looking very healthy tho  great job, keep it up drg


 thanks bro, ether way they are not unhealthy so im happy they are doing very well this round


Niko Bellick said:


> Hey bossman, need your opinion. I'm wanting a 50/50 cloudy to amber in my trichs and I'm already at that point. Still got thirteen days of flush. Don't really want more than 50% amber, do you think I could get away with just a week of intense flush and then chop? that would put the chop at nine weeks exactly.


 i think you will be good man, i usually flush 3-4 days and sometimes no flush at all, and my buddies cant tell the difference ever. this is just my experience with flushing never saw a serious neg impact on doing a short flush vs a long flush.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 13, 2011)

check it out guys i got bored so i decided to build a little stealthy dwc scrog cab for fun lol, still not all the way done but for the most part it is complete. i will take some pics tomorrow cam phone wont upload.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 14, 2011)

ok guys so here is the cab i built up just threw 2 clones in there and they are looking sad from the transplant should bounce back quickly. the cab has a single digi 400w cooltube in there with a 4" 97cfm fan pulling on the cooltube. for intake i have a large pc fan pulling air from the back into the lower cavity and 2 smaller pc fans mounted on the shelf to distribute air under the plants, also have a little pc fan cooling the ballast. the shelf that holds the plants and screen is movable (up/down) with the pull of the ratchet straps on ether side making it a breeze to change water in the 5 gal buckets.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 14, 2011)

here are also some lights out pics. 1 day into week 4 of flower.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 15, 2011)

is that stretchy one in front row right side the purple pheno?


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yo DrGreenTM, big two thumbs up for awesome stealth setup with DWC, fanastic job !! and im happy to see all beauty ladies doing very good and a lot of bud sites ! once again good job sir !

666


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 16, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> is that stretchy one in front row right side the purple pheno?


 yep thats the one, it really stretched out lol i got a few more pics of it coming up in a min.


Izoc666 said:


> Yo DrGreenTM, big two thumbs up for awesome stealth setup with DWC, fanastic job !! and im happy to see all beauty ladies doing very good and a lot of bud sites ! once again good job sir !
> 
> 666


 thanks bro i built that little thing straight out of boardem lol just going to mess around with it and see the most i can get off of one 400 and 2 plants, should be fun its a little past due for my spur of the moment DWC grow lol.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 16, 2011)

here is a few single plant shots, they are really looking good especially the criticals and bubbas.

super critical 




















bubba kush










stretchy god bud lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dude for being strechy theres a ton of tops and if they fill in hot dam that could be a monster


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dude for being strechy theres a ton of tops and if they fill in hot dam that could be a monster


agreed hr n a nice dusting o sugar makes them sweeeeet!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 17, 2011)

very nice bro...excellent them they look real good up close....


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks guys "
@HR i cant really believe it grew this much just for the fact that bc says this is not a stretchy strain at all and doesnt grow much in flower, well when this thing hit flower it was 8" tall lol it is very branchy though and if the tops fill in they will be some huge colas  we will see though maybe these 1000's will prove to be a great upgrade.


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 17, 2011)

yo DrGreenTM the updated pictures are awesome and beautiful close up of those ladies. they looks very superb with frosty...you always give those plants a love ! its all good bro.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 17, 2011)

Izoc666 said:


> yo DrGreenTM the updated pictures are awesome and beautiful close up of those ladies. they looks very superb with frosty...you always give those plants a love ! its all good bro.


 thanks bro, im quite happy with this run just bumped the ppm's up to 1000 with the addback today, ph has been staying at 6 (i drop it to 5.8 and it floats back up to 6 every time), starting ppm's on the 7th where 900 today they where at 700 so bumped it back up.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 19, 2011)

whats up fellas here they are at week 4 and just threw a fresh batch of nine in to fill the other pots. the fresh clones in flower are a bit smaller than i would like but its ok to start the perpetual harvesting at least until i get some good mothers up and going. I am aiming to get a 10x10 tent and x2 more 1000 watters to throw in it also going to start running 24 in the tent im just worried about the amount of weight these tents can hold on the ceiling (i know your around HR lol) just dont want to come in to my tent collapsed on all my babies. I will get some lights out pics when the lights go out tonight. hope all is well with all you green thumb growers


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ive got x6 sunlight systems shields hanging from mine, if you buy growlab tents the 10x10 has a center support so 
You will be good hanging x2 1000s in there. Just dont hang a scrubber like the ones i use in there lol


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 19, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Ive got x6 sunlight systems shields hanging from mine, if you buy growlab tents the 10x10 has a center support so
> You will be good hanging x2 1000s in there. Just dont hang a scrubber like the ones i use in there lol


 i wanted to hang x4 1000w in the tent and ya the scrubber i have has got to weigh 30-40lbs on its own. i know the magnum xxxl's i use are about 20lbs a piece. you think its possible to get the x4 1000's in there?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yep i think its posable just the scrubber will have to be on the floor! I got a buddy with x4 raptors in his with 1000s
With 8 in ducting it stays cool


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 19, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep i think its posable just the scrubber will have to be on the floor! I got a buddy with x4 raptors in his with 1000s
> With 8 in ducting it stays cool


 cool bro thats great news, im running all 8" ducting so it would be virtually the same setup. how many ladies does he flower in there if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

He runs 25 to 20 in his tent and get 3 to 3 1/2 per cycle
I did 13 in mine and got 3 1/2 so less is more, also thats
3weeks on a flood table under t5 pannels for veg


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 19, 2011)

i would hope for at least 1lb per lamp and thats not even .5 gpw, im thinking the problem with my yield right now is that i have very little reflectivness in my room so allot of light is escaping and not getting to the plants this is why i want the tent but still not sure that this is the ultimate answer lol im not unhappy with my yields just wish i was getting more ya know, maybe i will just run my 18 and veg for a solid 3 weeks and see what happens.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

If you go 3weeks you will get 3 plus per plant just in a tent dont go 4 it will be a disaster lol


----------



## ValleGrown (Oct 19, 2011)

The purp Pheno tends to like more nitrogen that's why it's a little stretchy. I upped the N during my scrog and they didn't stretch nearly as much when I didnt in previous grows.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> The purp Pheno tends to like more nitrogen that's why it's a little stretchy. I upped the N during my scrog and they didn't stretch nearly as much when I didnt in previous grows.


Thats good info to know valle


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 19, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> The purp Pheno tends to like more nitrogen that's why it's a little stretchy. I upped the N during my scrog and they didn't stretch nearly as much when I didnt in previous grows.


 hey bro thanks a bunch for that info that makes sense as i think it is the lightest in color of the bunch would make sense that it was a N hog i will feed it more N in the future.


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 19, 2011)

those are purple strains from last year...i just planted seed direct into a hot soil, they grew up real fast in merely 2 and half weeks...i started to notice that they re getting super stercthing and get lime real quick...damn they sure used all the nutes up real fast...they re like bodybuilder...love the steroid type  before i put em outdoor...regettable i didnt take any more pictures of flowering...I didnt think anyone would like to see the pictures before i joined here anyways the yield was okay, but taste fanastic and pretty good high too  Hope you guys like the pictures 

666


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 19, 2011)

few more pics with the lights out. some close ups of that purp pheno as well as the critical and bubba's.

super critical





god bud (purple pheno)





bubba kush


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 19, 2011)

Izoc666 said:


> View attachment 1846599
> 
> View attachment 1846598
> View attachment 1846600
> ...


 looking good bro, they look very healthy my friend


----------



## ValleGrown (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you noticed any color change in the undersides of the leaves? Mine are getting close to harvest prob update after I harvest. Got some light burn to some budS and am gonna have to chop two of them early cuz they weren't as mature as this monster I have lol but they should be be with in 2-3 weeks. Gonna move onto boomers till I get to Colorado.  

February baby. I'm there


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 19, 2011)

mornin dr hows things mate...


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 20, 2011)

yo DrGreenTM those new updated of pictures looks really good...when is the harvest ? thanks bro.


----------



## rsxr0884 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got done reading all 45 pages of your thread man Sick plants man Again thanks for the info on my setup Cant wait to see how ur harvest turns out.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 22, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> Have you noticed any color change in the undersides of the leaves? Mine are getting close to harvest prob update after I harvest. Got some light burn to some budS and am gonna have to chop two of them early cuz they weren't as mature as this monster I have lol but they should be be with in 2-3 weeks. Gonna move onto boomers till I get to Colorado.
> 
> February baby. I'm there


 i havent noticed any color change on the leaves as of yet, but i have noticed the smell is much sweeter smelling then the other 2. the plant is growing some weird buds though, they seem to be very airy and tall i dont think it will produce like this all the time i think there is something maybe wrong with it. i know they looked kinda sick in veg so maybe that is the reason not sure but when i run some clones of this pheno im hoping to see more from it, sure i will.


kevin murphy said:


> mornin dr hows things mate...


 whats up kev things are good how about on your side.


Izoc666 said:


> yo DrGreenTM those new updated of pictures looks really good...when is the harvest ? thanks bro.


 thanks bro harvest is about 3 1/2 weeks from now so still a little time to go hope it goes by fast lol.


rsxr0884 said:


> Just got done reading all 45 pages of your thread man Sick plants man Again thanks for the info on my setup Cant wait to see how ur harvest turns out.


 whats up rsx glad to have you along.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 22, 2011)

so im going to be getting a 10x10 tent in nov when these harvest, also going to be getting another 2 1000w light kits. then the next upgrade will be co2 and im going to be liquid cooling the entire tent with a 2 hp chillking chiller, 1/2 hp flotec pump and x5 8" icebox heat exchangers, i want the exhaust fans to actually cool the tent while launching the co2. the entire setup will cost about 5k but well worth it in my eyes. will hopefully have all that up and running within 3 months to share with you all. i will be getting most of it quickly but the only thing that is going to take time to get will be the chiller as it is going to cost around 2600 itself, should be a great setup though


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 22, 2011)

few more pics from last night, looking pretty good for 4 weeks flower especially the bubbas. i think i have finally figured out this strain. the plant is easily over vegged and is worthless to top for more then 4 mains the top nugs are large and dense as fuck will get some pics of those tonight for now these are the criticals


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 22, 2011)

some bubba pics they are looking amazing, its been a while since i have grown such nice bubbas. hoping these will be 2.5-3 zips a piece.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 22, 2011)

and finally the god bud MONSTER lol. i am stunned at how fast this thing has actually filled in since not even a week ago! if it continues to grow at this rate it will prably end up being the highest yielding plant in my garden hands down! the longest potential colas are about 18" long and there is about 5 of them already drooping from the length and weight as you can see in the pics lol enjoy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

God bud ftw! Looking fantastic dr cant wait to see them start to swell up


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 22, 2011)

your having fun now!!! looking great!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 23, 2011)

looking great indeed mate...nice frosty colas...


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> God bud ftw! Looking fantastic dr cant wait to see them start to swell up


 you and me both lol i also cut out all additives and am only running the micro-bloom-calmag and think i will see better results with less plants. cant wait to get the 4000w tent up and going


4tatude said:


> your having fun now!!! looking great!!


 i am having a blast with this run and now that things are running smoothly without issues time seems to be moving along faster. should be harvest in no time.


kevin murphy said:


> looking great indeed mate...nice frosty colas...


 thanks kev appreciate it man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 23, 2011)

What bulbs you thinking to run drg? And what brand tent you geting?


For me the best choice in shields were cool tubes in 8in
And grow-labs 10x10 has the best zippers in the market
Also the best option!


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 23, 2011)

im thinking of getting a secret jardin dr300 dark room, i found one for 950 shipped. i am running the horti eye's now and like them they put out a noticeably enhanced blue (much more blue visably then my standard hps's) also going to be using 2 no holes bar light hangers for all the lights to keep the weight off the tent's ceiling what way when i get all the water lines in there the tent can support all the pvc manifolds vs the lighting equipment.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 23, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> im thinking of getting a secret jardin dr300 dark room, i found one for 950 shipped. i am running the horti eye's now and like them they put out a noticeably enhanced blue (much more blue visably then my standard hps's) also going to be using 2 no holes bar light hangers for all the lights to keep the weight off the tent's ceiling what way when i get all the water lines in there the tent can support all the pvc manifolds vs the lighting equipment.


Cant wait to view this setup


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 23, 2011)

Should take about 3 months to get it all up and going but the tent and lights will be all set up in Nov for sure.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 24, 2011)

here are some pics of the short fat god bud pheno looking pretty dam good, they are smelling so weird, a very strong lavender scent, sure they will end up pretty good in the end. also just wanted to share one of the super criticals im hoping yield me close to 4 zips on its own (i truly can see it happening) then last is of my mothers doing pretty good next round i will be able to clone them im short 5 clones now so i will be heading to a friends to get some to fill the order enjoy fellas and keep it green.

god bud















super critical















mothers


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmm very nice drg love the clones im close to finishing my 2nd veg table


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hmm very nice drg love the clones im close to finishing my 2nd veg table


 very nice bro, the little ones off to the right of the mothers are fresh only a few days in the wools they tend to get some necrosis of the leaves while they are rooting but after that they bounce back quick. my buddy couldnt come through with the clones so im down 5 for the next run but o well i guess i will only be running these 5 no biggie.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dam drg ive got like 20 to many lol to bad there wasnt a way!


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 25, 2011)

i know bro everybody that i usually go through are being stingy (funny how many i have given out), but ya i would love some of that orange kush and that dump truck looks fire too


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn your plants are looking amazing, super frosty! I notice that a lot of people have algea on their clones. Does that affect your ph later on in the buckets? Or affect how the clones growth overall? I've never had algea on my plants or clones, but I'm about to start using rockwool, and the majority of the time I've seen it on the rockwool cubes. 



drgreentm said:


> i know bro everybody that i usually go through are being stingy (funny how many i have given out), but ya i would love some of that orange kush and that dump truck looks fire too


^^ Man fuck that I'll hook you up lol, unless ya get that Orange Kush, then you gotta hook me up.  That's how it is around here too. I give out clones to all my close friends for their little gardens, but those bastereds never return the favor. Lol
-I.MJ


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 25, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Damn your plants are looking amazing, super frosty! I notice that a lot of people have algea on their clones. Does that affect your ph later on in the buckets? Or affect how the clones growth overall? I've never had algea on my plants or clones, but I'm about to start using rockwool, and the majority of the time I've seen it on the rockwool cubes.


 the algae has never had a neg effect on anything in my systems, the ph is rock solid and gradually moves up throughout the week from the plants drinking and eating. i have covers on the tops of the blocks(very important) and the algae mostly grows on the sides where the plastic still is, the plastic is removed when i transplants to flower and then covered in hydroton. the block itself is never exposed that can lead to pm quite fast, also i keep a fan blowing on them (osculating) to ensure lots of air movement. im more worried about getting pm than the algae. 




InsaneMJ said:


> ^^ Man fuck that I'll hook you up lol, unless ya get that Orange Kush, then you gotta hook me up.  That's how it is around here too. I give out clones to all my close friends for their little gardens, but those bastereds never return the favor. Lol
> -I.MJ


 thats the ways it always is when i got everybody wants and when im low nobody wants to give, its the way of the world i guess lol.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 25, 2011)

Sweet, I was wondering about that because I'm about to stick my rapid rooter into them and veg them out for a little before I throw them in the system. It'll hold the roots a little longer and save me some time before I have to throw them in the hydroton. I'll be sure to look at the covers too. Thanks for the tip.
Also I'm curious on what you use to help with your root growth, that looks freaking insane! lol. I just started using this tea, so far it's helping but Idk if I'll see a root mass like that yet. 
-I.MJ


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, bastard always has the best roots...Magic I say!....but really dude I need your skill with roots.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

Juicy roots = juicy fruits


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 25, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Sweet, I was wondering about that because I'm about to stick my rapid rooter into them and veg them out for a little before I throw them in the system. It'll hold the roots a little longer and save me some time before I have to throw them in the hydroton. I'll be sure to look at the covers too. Thanks for the tip.
> Also I'm curious on what you use to help with your root growth, that looks freaking insane! lol. I just started using this tea, so far it's helping but Idk if I'll see a root mass like that yet.
> -I.MJ





Niko Bellick said:


> Yeah, bastard always has the best roots...Magic I say!....but really dude I need your skill with roots.


 lol i have no secrets guys i swear, no special formula ether just running lucas formula (GH M-B) and calmag in veg and flower now (no additives) it seems to be working pretty good for me i hope it continues lol.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm kinda thinking that me catching that terrible slime slowed down my root development. Next time I hope to see roots like that. 
-I.MJ


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 25, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> I'm kinda thinking that me catching that terrible slime slowed down my root development. Next time I hope to see roots like that.
> -I.MJ


 im sure it did man, i have had good ones and bad ones for sure. i have been messing with these flood trays for over 2 years now and just have them pretty dialed in. sure you will get it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> im sure it did man, i have had good ones and bad ones for sure. i have been messing with these flood trays for over 2 years now and just have them pretty dialed in. sure you will get it


Hey bro how often do you flood your tables?


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 25, 2011)

im flooding x3 a day for 30 min with the clone trays under them. i used to flood x1-x2 a day when i was not using the clone trays under the blocks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cool cool........


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you found a difference between watering more for a shorter amount of time? Right now I water 4x a day for 15 minutes. Even still thats only like a full hour of getting water per day, and you guys are doing it for an hour and half idk. Maybe that could help with the "bulkness" of the plant? 
-I.MJ


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 26, 2011)

InsaneMJ said:


> Have you found a difference between watering more for a shorter amount of time? Right now I water 4x a day for 15 minutes. Even still thats only like a full hour of getting water per day, and you guys are doing it for an hour and half idk. Maybe that could help with the "bulkness" of the plant?
> -I.MJ


 its possible man, i have always ran 30min floods because my timers can only be set for 30min.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

For my ebb systems ive always gone x3 for 30 min. But in the table wasnt to shure,my girls are a bit droopy
Thoughts were over watering


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 26, 2011)

with the RW cubes mine droop and look like shit until the roots pop from the bottom then the new growth looks amazing and i usually trim away all the old stuff. with the 4x4x4 blocks this usually takes a week maybe longer i have since been experimenting with 4x4x2 blocks (to see if the roots show faster) sure enough they do and the plants start growing much quicker so im sticking with the 4x4x2 blocks doesnt really matter because the roots have room to grow down with the rooter trays under them so a 2-3 week veg and i will still have root space.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds good drg il give that a try, due to the lack of funds i was forced to use stock piled hydrotron ugg


----------



## InsaneMJ (Oct 28, 2011)

We've all been there. Shit I got about 5 trash cans full of hydroton lol. Whenever I need some I just go grab a 5 gallon bucket and just grab a couple scoops. Downside is cleaning those damn balls. lol
-I.MJ


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 28, 2011)

ok guys its about time for a pic update! things are looking pretty good at just 5 weeks completed of 12/12. i would like to know what you guys think and anybody that would like to take a crack at a yield estimate lol. anyway the pics 1-4 are of the bubba kush really showing her true purple color starting to come in, its kind of hard to see in the pics but its so dark it looks beautiful really. pic 5 is of the monster god bud looking pretty good and pic 6 is of the shorter god looking good as well and the last pic is of the group. enjoy fellas


----------



## Refusedpanda (Oct 28, 2011)

the girls are looking bomb, keep up the good work.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hella nice bro keep it up


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 29, 2011)

fuckin sweet mate nice work bro very nice...


drgreentm said:


> ok guys its about time for a pic update! things are looking pretty good at just 5 weeks completed of 12/12. i would like to know what you guys think and anybody that would like to take a crack at a yield estimate lol. anyway the pics 1-4 are of the bubba kush really showing her true purple color starting to come in, its kind of hard to see in the pics but its so dark it looks beautiful really. pic 5 is of the monster god bud looking pretty good and pic 6 is of the shorter god looking good as well and the last pic is of the group. enjoy fellas


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 30, 2011)

god this plant is getting so purple, gotta love the colors


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2011)

dam so yo did get the purp pheno lucky you haha

awsome updat DR on another note im trying to update 
my thread and on the insert tab it wants me to enter a url?


----------



## machnak (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome phenotype! Plants looks incredible!


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dam so yo did get the purp pheno lucky you haha
> 
> awsome updat DR on another note im trying to update
> my thread and on the insert tab it wants me to enter a url?


 thanks buddy. i wonder what that is all about. prably riu on the fritz or something.


machnak said:


> Awesome phenotype! Plants looks incredible!


 thanks for stopping in and taking a look


----------



## Dively (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey DrGreen, I like your grow. I am running a similar system and wanted any suggestions you might have. I'm running an Ebb and Grow with 3 1000watt MH's at 40 buckets. Check out my youtube video and let me know what you think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBJ3wwAJwxY

I currently have the following strains:
Casey Jones
Vortex
Power Plant
Blue Dream
Purple Kush
Sweet Tooth
Jilly Bean
NYC Diesel
In the Coco pots:
Vortex
THC Bomb
Air Pot:
THC Bomb


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks beautiful man keep up the good work!!
-I.MJ


----------



## ValleGrown (Nov 3, 2011)

Told ya.. I'm fuckin jealous of the purp Pheno. God damn it.. I just harvested. Got some beautiful buds I just miss the purp Pheno.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

love the purp hope it fill in with deep purple


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey bro where you been im itching to see a update on those purple pheno god buds


----------



## streets (Nov 15, 2011)

hey i really like your setup, i want to do this same thing, how man res do u have?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 15, 2011)

beauty shots. nice work.


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 20, 2011)

hey guys sorry about the lack of updating that has been going on here but my camera took a shit on me and i havent been able to replace it until about 5 days ago, anyway i will bring this up to speed as best i can. allot has been going on and i have allot of pics. i couldnt get any finished pics of the crop but i harvested about a week ago and averaged about 3 a plant the product is amazing as well.
as soon as i harvested i started construction on my new 10x10x7 flower room and it has came out pretty well imo first off the room cost me much more than expected so i wasnt able to afford the 2 new 1000's so i put x3 400s in there until i get the cash which shouldnt be long at all. i have 8 ladies in the room now that are over 4 weeks in flower and they are pretty small from the lack of veg time they received, i have 10 more that where just put in a few days ago that should be larger in the end. anyway here are some pics of whats going on and the process of the new build.
a few new upgrades include a 3/4" pvc manifold i built to penitrate the wall to feed all the buckets so i can keep my water outside the room. i also added a 747 cfm fan for intake to the room that is scrubbed through a carbon filter and the air is being pulled from outside (which is quite cold) to keep room temps in check. im still building the intake system but it should be done tomorrow.

the room starting out





starting of the room with the floor





one wall





another





another





and finally the last wall





reinforced the floor before laying the plywood down





and finally the roof





now the plywood





inside walls up





silicon'd all the cracks in the walls and floor then metal taped over them





panda film





tarp down and lights up





then the manifold for the water





few shots of tonight


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice bro! And the detail is killer!


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey bro where you been im itching to see a update on those purple pheno god buds


 sorry i couldnt get any more shots of the purp but it came out beautiful, it has a very piney smell and is a all around A+ in my book  hope all is well buddy. 


streets said:


> hey i really like your setup, i want to do this same thing, how man res do u have?


 thank you sir, in flower i have one res feeding all the buckets.


Someguy15 said:


> beauty shots. nice work.


 thanks man


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 20, 2011)

a few shots of the mommas.


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Very nice bro! And the detail is killer!


 thanks HR its been a hectic week for me and the old lady im just glad the hardest part is over, now to get the temps down in there and i will be very happy, just need to re work the intake and i think it will do the trick.


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 22, 2011)

built a intake box with a carbon filter housed inside it creating a suction pulled through the 6" hole on the side so all the outside air gets filtered and to keep a high flow through the room instead of pushing through the filters. room got to 78 today and outside temp was a warm day at 70 so i am thinking when it really gets cold i will be good. also it seriously silenced my intake outside before it sounded like a 747 now it is hardly noticeable lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey drg what that lp techshield stuff?


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 22, 2011)

its almost like slightly insulated plywood, its supposed to help hold in temps. i think using it on this box helped keep the intake air temp down, im going to insulate the ducting next to see if that helps the air stay cool.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it pricey?


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 22, 2011)

at my home depot it was about 10.50 for a 4x8 sheet and they had some crappy 7/16 plywood on sale for 7 a 4x8 (which is what i did the floor with) and it was shit i wish i would have used the techshield on the floor as well for an extra 3 bucks a sheet.


----------



## los0420 (Nov 23, 2011)

what did u use to hang your lights


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 24, 2011)

los0420 said:


> what did u use to hang your lights


 i use ratchet hangers and a piece of 1" electrical rigid conduit to slide through the lights i use a third ratchet hanger in the middle of the conduit to keep it from sagging.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 24, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> built a intake box with a carbon filter housed inside it creating a suction pulled through the 6" hole on the side so all the outside air gets filtered and to keep a high flow through the room instead of pushing through the filters. room got to 78 today and outside temp was a warm day at 70 so i am thinking when it really gets cold i will be good. also it seriously silenced my intake outside before it sounded like a 747 now it is hardly noticeable lol.


 So you converted a one sided carbon filter into a double flanged basically. Hmmm all with a box... simple yet effective.


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 24, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> so you converted a one sided carbon filter into a double flanged basically. Hmmm all with a box... simple yet effective.


 the carbon filter is a normal round 6" filter that pulls from all directions all the box does is allow the fans suction to be pulled from anywhere with a 6" duct on the side of the box, then when the air enters the box it has to run through the filter to go any further through the duct. i prably could have made a single sided carbon filter to put inline but i had so much spare wood and the filter already so i figured why not.


----------



## themoose (Nov 24, 2011)

So stoked to see the see the progress brotha.....leaps and bounds. A true example for success. Def my next move to upgrade to a larger room with the ebb & grow as well, I'm still rockin the flood and drain and lovin the low maintenance.

How do u like the bubbler for the mums VS. the hempy buckets?

Build it tight, ventilate it right.....hell ya


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 27, 2011)

themoose said:


> So stoked to see the see the progress brotha.....leaps and bounds. A true example for success. Def my next move to upgrade to a larger room with the ebb & grow as well, I'm still rockin the flood and drain and lovin the low maintenance.
> 
> How do u like the bubbler for the mums VS. the hempy buckets?
> 
> Build it tight, ventilate it right.....hell ya


 whats up moose, thanks for the kind words my friend still have a few things to get but for the most part im done. i liked the hempys allot for the larger mothers but the tray is good for mothering multiple strains without taking up allot of space, im not sure how long they will last in the tray though i will have to swap them out more often.


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 27, 2011)

the new toy gotta go to the range today and sight it in nice and tight lol.


----------



## Refusedpanda (Nov 27, 2011)

nice AR. i bought two lowers a while back and never got around to building them out. damn growing got in the way.


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 27, 2011)

Refusedpanda said:


> nice AR. i bought two lowers a while back and never got around to building them out. damn growing got in the way.


 nice man, im going to build a few as well shit isnt cheap for sure lol i have wanted one for a while now and just got one im pretty happy.


----------



## Buddy232 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome grows and very informative posts Dr! 5 star.

Sorry if it was addressed at some other time, I've read only about half so far. I only see one set of tube and don't understand how your e&g setup feed's? Do you not drain/recycle?

Bud


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 1, 2011)

Buddy232 said:


> Awesome grows and very informative posts Dr! 5 star.
> 
> Sorry if it was addressed at some other time, I've read only about half so far. I only see one set of tube and don't understand how your e&g setup feed's? Do you not drain/recycle?
> 
> Bud


 Gravity. When the bucket timer stops flooding, the control bucket drains to a lower 'dry' level. The growing bucket water level also falls to an equal level.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 1, 2011)

Buddy232 said:


> Awesome grows and very informative posts Dr! 5 star.
> 
> Sorry if it was addressed at some other time, I've read only about half so far. I only see one set of tube and don't understand how your e&g setup feed's? Do you not drain/recycle?
> 
> Bud


 thanks for stopping in buddy, the system is run off of 2 pumps, a fill pump and a drain pump. the fill pump is in the drum/res and when the control bucket kicks on to the fill cycle it turns that pump on causing it to flood all the sites and the control bucket, then when the cycle is done it trips the drain pump (located in the control bucket) to pull the water from the control bucket which is attached to the sites causing all the sites to drain with it. the flood level is controlled by float switches which stop the pumps from flooding the sites.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 1, 2011)

these small ladies will be cut down in about a week. hoping for at least 2 a plant but that might be out of the question due to very short veg time they got. the room is running quite well i have to say though and cant wait to get a solid 10 in there to see what it can really do temps have not exceeded 81 and havent dropped below 69. also bringing in a constant flow of fresh air should help allot.


----------



## Buddy232 (Dec 2, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thanks for stopping in buddy, the system is run off of 2 pumps, a fill pump and a drain pump. the fill pump is in the drum/res and when the control bucket kicks on to the fill cycle it turns that pump on causing it to flood all the sites and the control bucket, then when the cycle is done it trips the drain pump (located in the control bucket) to pull the water from the control bucket which is attached to the sites causing all the sites to drain with it. the flood level is controlled by float switches which stop the pumps from flooding the sites.


 
Ah, so you are simply bottom feeding then? I'm in the process of desiging one and I've seen only a few live E&G's... all top fed and bottom out, so they have two set's of tube's. You use a flood table for vegging right? I like that idea - I need to keep reading into the thread to get a look.

Great update! BTW, I've been subbed for a few!


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 2, 2011)

Buddy232 said:


> Ah, so you are simply bottom feeding then? I'm in the process of desiging one and I've seen only a few live E&G's... all top fed and bottom out, so they have two set's of tube's. You use a flood table for vegging right? I like that idea - I need to keep reading into the thread to get a look.
> 
> Great update! BTW, I've been subbed for a few!


yup its all bottom feed, the buckets flood 3x a day with lights on and 1x at night, the veg tent stays rocking 24/7, i have 2 flood trays one that vegges clones and the other to keep moms going in both trays are 2x4 and the tent is a 4x8. glad to have you along.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 2, 2011)

a quick run-through of cloning today with some pics, mothers are getting a bit out of control and very tall so i had to cut every top down and used them for my clones. took 30 large clones today and also cut allot of extra from the moms just to put them in check

im going to edit this post with a little more detail

this is 2 shots of the moms before trimming 










this is a top i selected to be cut/cloned. nice and thick.





before i trim a few leaves off





after the trim, i dont cut a whole lot off.





then i split the stem down about 1-1 1/2"





after dipping it in some clonex gel pop it right into a rapid rooter





and finally a shot of the moms after the session


----------



## machnak (Dec 2, 2011)

What kind of hormone do you use for your clones? Just Clone-x or no?


----------



## Buddy232 (Dec 2, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> yup its all bottom feed, the buckets flood 3x a day with lights on and 1x at night, the veg tent stays rocking 24/7, i have 2 flood trays one that vegges clones and the other to keep moms going in both trays are 2x4 and the tent is a 4x8. glad to have you along.


Thanks for the explaination Dr GT. I've been designing a top feed system, bottom feed seems ridiclously easy. (With no controller.) I planned to use Grodan/Rockwool... I've sowed seeds in that, but never used hydroton like I see you have. In your experience, does the water leech up enough in your bottom feed system? My friend like's his E&G top fed, bottom out - he uses a CAP controller. I don't see too big of an issue with bottom feed, however it might require more length between feedings. I think he squeezes 4 in during the light cycle alone.

Look forward to chating. I would like to mix the two techniques. 

Ladies look great, wonderful update.

Bud


----------



## MYWhat? (Dec 3, 2011)

Dam everything looks real nice drgreentm !! 

@Buddy232; I use a top feed, bottom drain system that is homemade. With no control bucket, gravity drain back. The thing is if you don't go with a control bucket you will still need a precision timer. Which is still cheaper then a control bucket. It Sounds like your on the rite track though.

Excellent Garden and setup drgreentm. Nice and sterile looking environments.


----------



## Buddy232 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for reading my posts MY. I appreciate it.

What if you were working with two pumps, two simple timers and two "reservoirs". Timer #1 could signal the sump pump in "Reservoir 1" to feed... Eventually all the growing buckets, and also as a result, "Reservoir 2" will fill to a desiered level. When Timer #2 goes off, it signals the sump pump in "Reservoir 2" which will drain the water from there, and also the rest of the grow buckets (back into "Reservoir 1".) I'm working on a good diagram but I've only found ONE person who get's me thus far. Maybe we could chat by PM if your interested.


The Dr's garden is amazing isn't it. I'm a nut for cleanlieness, I wish he could come set my stuff up!


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 3, 2011)

machnak said:


> What kind of hormone do you use for your clones? Just Clone-x or no?


 yup just give them a dip in clonex gel and pop them into a rapid rooter, i have found this to be the simplest and most dependable way of cloning for me.


Buddy232 said:


> Thanks for the explaination Dr GT. I've been designing a top feed system, bottom feed seems ridiclously easy. (With no controller.) I planned to use Grodan/Rockwool... I've sowed seeds in that, but never used hydroton like I see you have. In your experience, does the water leech up enough in your bottom feed system? My friend like's his E&G top fed, bottom out - he uses a CAP controller. I don't see too big of an issue with bottom feed, however it might require more length between feedings. I think he squeezes 4 in during the light cycle alone.
> 
> Look forward to chating. I would like to mix the two techniques.
> 
> ...


 this system is quite easy to convert to a top feed and i have considered it the past few runs because i ran into some problems with flood height. the controller has to be lower than the pots or the pots dont drain completely and this causes serious problems when the roots grow into the lower buckets. but when i drop the control bucket down below the pots they dont flood as high, this became a problem when i changed out my 4x4x4 RW cubes in veg for 4x4x2 cubes, i had to top feed them anyway for a week. i may end up taking this route eventually. im looking foreward to chatting as well, i like brainstorming on new idea's and want to eventually grow every possible way hydroponically.


MYWhat? said:


> Dam everything looks real nice drgreentm !!
> 
> @Buddy232; I use a top feed, bottom drain system that is homemade. With no control bucket, gravity drain back. The thing is if you don't go with a control bucket you will still need a precision timer. Which is still cheaper then a control bucket. It Sounds like your on the rite track though.
> 
> Excellent Garden and setup drgreentm. Nice and sterile looking environments.


 thanks for the kind words mywhat, its great to have positive feedback on hard work.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice plants man. 

Thank you for the cloning detail. So this pass you just did all the tops? You could also do the tops of the side branching?

What are those boxes you got your clones in?

Subbed


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 3, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> Nice plants man.
> 
> Thank you for the cloning detail. So this pass you just did all the tops? You could also do the tops of the side branching?
> 
> ...


 thanks man, ya i did all the tops this time you can really take them from anywhere, i chose tops just because the needed to be cut down anyway but i also cut allot more off of the lower/sides that wasnt even used for cloning material, i use rapid rooters rather than rockwool for cloning because they dont retain allot of water making it allot less temperamental than RW, then i just put them in a humidome until they are rooted. 

glad to have you along.


----------



## Buddy232 (Dec 3, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> this system is quite easy to convert to a top feed and i have considered it the past few runs because i ran into some problems with flood height. the controller has to be lower than the pots or the pots dont drain completely and this causes serious problems when the roots grow into the lower buckets. but when i drop the control bucket down below the pots they dont flood as high, this became a problem when i changed out my 4x4x4 RW cubes in veg for 4x4x2 cubes, i had to top feed them anyway for a week. i may end up taking this route eventually. im looking foreward to chatting as well, i like brainstorming on new idea's and want to eventually grow every possible way hydroponically.
> 
> thanks for the kind words mywhat, its great to have positive feedback on hard work.


Ah yes, so you do have the occassional issues of the water not leeching all the way up. Isn't there more or less absorbant grodan? That might help your case. (I could be wrong.) I've read about the bottom bucket not fully draining problem as well.

My friend has run E&G (top feed, bottom out) for many rounds and we brain stormed my idea a couple weeks ago. With some fine tuning we are 99% sure we can get it to work with using a $250 controller. I like your flood table idea for vegging however if you used a these controllers and more than one of them - I'm sure we can eliminate them!!! Maybe even eliminate the problems.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 3, 2011)

Buddy232 said:


> Ah yes, so you do have the occassional issues of the water not leeching all the way up. Isn't there more or less absorbant grodan? That might help your case. (I could be wrong.) I've read about the bottom bucket not fully draining problem as well.
> 
> My friend has run E&G (top feed, bottom out) for many rounds and we brain stormed my idea a couple weeks ago. With some fine tuning we are 99% sure we can get it to work with using a $250 controller. I like your flood table idea for vegging however if you used a these controllers and more than one of them - I'm sure we can eliminate them!!! Maybe even eliminate the problems.


 i have thought about swapping my hydroton for a more wickable medium but i just dont like how much liquid RW/growdan croutons hold and 02 capable of getting to the roots. the problem was a first and had allot to do with moving all the buckets and system into the now room but with a top feed system it would eliminate the possibility all together. i like the precision the controller gives with float switches and i have actually built one for a friend quite easily for cheap, all i would do if converted to a top feed is set my controller on constant drain cycle and run the pump in the res off of a separate timer so that when the buckets are feeding the water would collect back in the controller, trip the float switch and drain all buckets back to the res. the great thing about it is that the pump will only kick on if the float is tripped meaning there will always be water to be sucked up so the pump would never run dry


----------



## cerberus (Dec 3, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> the new toy gotta go to the range today and sight it in nice and tight lol.


oooh magpul, pretty guchii


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dam drg looking good still here in kansas
Trying to kill this monster deer lol not looking
Good ugg. I see your starting a gun colection?
If you looking to get another ar look into POF
Best you can buy and has the upper and forward 
Grip is one peace with build in gas piston system.
That means 100% zero carbon build up super clean.
Im a bit of a gun nut with a soft spot for AR platforms!


----------



## cerberus (Dec 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam drg looking good still here in kansas
> Trying to kill this monster deer lol not looking
> Good ugg. I see your starting a gun colection?
> If you looking to get another ar look into POF
> ...


POF?! Pakistani ordinance factory?! I run either magpul or larue, my ar gear comes from colorado or texas. 

but I'm an odd ball and run a 12" ar-22lr and a 16" 6.8spc with an AAC can.. nothing standard..


hope you get yourself that classic buck, hell at least go get a hog if you have too


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam drg looking good still here in kansas
> Trying to kill this monster deer lol not looking
> Good ugg. I see your starting a gun colection?
> If you looking to get another ar look into POF
> ...


 whats up buddy, that buck is still toying with you lol. POF is top notch stuff and the price tag shows it but worth every penny, i have actually been looking at the POF P308 that runs about 3k but i do love how the uppers are one solid piece. also they go by the name of "hogan". i actually have my sights set on a rem model 700 .308 next hopefully within the next few weeks. i love ARs mine is a DPMS recon with a 1-9 barrel i just put a "ok" scope on it 3-9x42 ncstar so i can take it varmint hunting (coyotes/rabbits) whats your take on spikes tactical? my buddy just picked one up and it is super light and looks pretty mean lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dont know about spikes il look into it! My list is as follows
1 dpms lr 308 sass
1 dpms lr 308 carbine
1 m16 a1 and a a12 models there colt
Ar-15 a2 colt
Ar 15 preditor. By stag
And my baby ar 15 5.56 wilson arms 

Most my ar-s have eotech and cco sight system

And the pride of the show is my 98bravo
Barret its build like a AR but shoots 338 lapua.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 4, 2011)

this is the one my other buddy just got. DPMS mini sass 5.56. sounds like you have quite the arsenal lol please tell me you are shouldering that 338 as we speak lol. the dude who owns this one wants a 338 savage tactile next.


----------



## cerberus (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a spikes. they are great. I have a spikes in the 22lr (11.5" barrel), I have a bushmaster in the 5.56 and a larue in the 6.8 with a ACC can. Im going to get either another Larue or a KAC in the 308.

my avatar is a row of supressors under X-ray, i'm a fan of guns too..

my new fav has been the saiga 12


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 4, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> this is the one my other buddy just got. DPMS mini sass 5.56. sounds like you have quite the arsenal lol please tell me you are shouldering that 338 as we speak lol. the dude who owns this one wants a 338 savage tactile next.


Na im hunting with a sako 7mm finn light


----------



## MYWhat? (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice drgreentm
Those AR's are a real nice gun and so many configurations to them.
I would also like to get a FN-fall. Possibly a DSA, FN-scar or paratrooper (FAL 50.63) maybe even the British L1A1. So many to choose from.


----------



## los0420 (Dec 8, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i use ratchet hangers and a piece of 1" electrical rigid conduit to slide through the lights i use a third ratchet hanger in the middle of the conduit to keep it from sagging.


thanks your set up looks very clean


----------



## jointsallday (Feb 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got mine chillin for a rainy day just aint had the time to pop them, little fyi with the god it has three pheno types
> so pop all your seeds and sort it out later. #1 pheno is a sativa type with long skinny leaves this is the less wanted type.
> #2 pheno is a indica and secound best but #3 is a purple pheno and a rare but of the hook strain.



RE godbud Which is he the feminized seed? Mine are fem ,,, not so thin leaves,,, with a heavy but sativa like bud ....great soar through anything high,,,like their ad says. Also does not come with legs full of lead. i wish the buds were harder like a sensi star ,hard as a rock bud on the plant but I digress....


great thread Doc...I 'm waiting on the slime to arrive and see how you handle it. I"m only on post 24... choices ; heisenburg with bennies or clorox users,,, Or even adding air to each ( sounds like perpetual pita ) and one cat claims to run 12, two hour cyles with good results,,,,,pumps are cheap, right?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,all in hydroton. 


Thanks for sharing ,,,,,,,enjoy


----------

